# Авиация > Холодная война >  Перехват SR-71

## Fse

*ЭТО ССЫЛКА СООБЩАЕТ О ПЕРЕХВАТЕ SR-71 НАД КУБОЙ* правда это или нет, мне не ясно. Может это шуточки, а может... недокуменированные возможности советской авиации?

----------


## Fse

Жалоба в ООН на SR-71

В начале 80–х годов после ввода войск Афганистан отношение между СССР и НАТО резко ухудшились. Мы молодые офицеры командного пункта полка ПВО ощутили это на участившихся полетах самолета SR-71. В другой обстановке эти полеты нас бы не раздражали так сильно, но всякий раз когда мы приезжали на обед в военный городок с авиабазы в Великобритании взлетал SR-71. В городке выла сирена и смена усиления во главе командиром пока, побросав ложки, мчалась на КП и следила как этот гад летел вдоль границы стран Варшавского договора и садился когда в Греции, когда в Италии. Летал SR-71 как по расписанию, по четным туда, по нечетным обратно.
На нашем КП служил офицер двухгодичник, он обслуживал ЦВМ, и был призван после окончания какого-то математического факультета. Кто служил тот знает, что распознать двухгодичника можно невооруженным взглядом, сразу видно, что нет у него за плечами лет пражитых в курсантской казарме. В общем это был нормальный человек, но только слегка задумчивый, словно постоянно решал в уме сложное уравнение. Над ним незлобно подшучивали, называли его «Лобачевским», но он не обижался. 
Один раз по очередному сигналу «Готовность №1» вместе с командиром полка приехал начальник политотдела. Когда дали отбой мы собрались в курилке, к нам подошел нач. политотдела пообщаться с коллективом, напомнить про приближающийся съезд партии и о себе, чтобы не забывали. Народ стал жаловаться , что уже месяц нормально не обедаем. Кто-то в шутку предложил написать письмо министру обороны чтобы он разрешил сбить этого паразита. Нач.ПО ответил, мол зачем писать министру, пишите сразу в ООН. 
Слова начПО все приняли как шутку. Все кроме «Лобачевского». Он дествительно написал письмо в ООН с жалобой на хулиганские полеты SR-71, которые мешают офицерам обедать. 
В ООН писмо не попало, оно попало КУДА НАДО и двое в штатском полдня выспрашивали у «Лобачевского» знаком ли он с кем-нибудь в ООН и что он хотел еще туда передать, но не успел.
«Лобачевский» чистосердечно признался, что писмо он написал по поручению начПО, которое тот дал в курилке в присутствии еще 6 офицеров. Не знаю, что говорил начПО, но через 2 надели мы провожали в запас нашего «Лобачевского», до конца двухлетнего срока он не дослужил 4 месяца. 
Странное совпадение, но регулярные полеты SR-71 таже прекратились.

Источник: bаlаnсer

----------


## juky-puky

> *ЭТО ССЫЛКА СООБЩАЕТ О ПЕРЕХВАТЕ SR-71 НАД КУБОЙ* правда это или нет, мне не ясно. Может это шуточки, а может... недокуменированные возможности советской авиации?


- В том варианте, что рассказан, - это сказка.  Про то,  как советский перехватчик _догонял_ SR-71.   :twisted: 
Но вообще-то SR-71 может быть поражён ракетой "воздух-воздух" (*если позволят её ТТХ*)  с перехватчика - но на встречно-пересекающихся курсах.  
Над Израилем, например, в 1973 году, ТТХ тогдашней ракеты "Спарроу" не позволили поразить советские МиГ-25, выполнявшие разведывательные полёты над линией разграничения войск - ракета могла бить цели в превышением до 12 км, МиГ-25 ходили на 22-23 км, Фантом набирал 18 км, но из-за несовершенства взрывателей ракеты, при сложении скоростей МиГ-25 и "Спарроу" на встречно-пересекающихся курсах получалось в сумме более 2 км/сек, - и пока взрыватель срабатывал,  пока он подрывал БЧ ракеты, - за эти миллисекунды МиГ-25 уже выходил из зоны поражения.
А вдогон "Фантомам" было очень проблематично выйти в точку пуска - скорость получалась на 1000 км/час меньше на потолке "Фантома".
Поэтому МиГ-25 выполнил безнаказанно шесть разведывательных полётов - 4 вдль канала и 2 - над морем вдоль границ Израиля, пройдя траверз Тель-Авива на удалении 17 км, что при высоте в 22 км значит - почти над ним.

----------


## Жора

Для МиГ-31 подобная шутка труда не составит. И снимать ничего не надо.
SR-71 сняли с вооружения после массового появления Миг-31 в строевых частях.

----------


## Fse

Я читал про израильские полеты МиГа-25. С некоторыми разночтениями, но в основном сходится... Ещё больше я читал про реакцию тех, кому эти полеты ну совсем не понравились  :twisted:

----------


## juky-puky

> SR-71 сняли с вооружения после массового появления Миг-31 в строевых частях.


- Его сняли после того, как:
1) Он выработал свой ресурс, добросовестно прослужив в строю 30 лет:
http://www.testpilot.ru/usa/lockheed/sr/71/sr71_act.htm
Плюс ссылки внизу статьи.
2) Советский Союз прекратил своё существование и на некоторое время мир стал монополярным, с единственным полюсом силы - США.
3) Развитие аппаратуры разведывательных спутников позволило решать те же задачи, с тем же разрешением, из космоса. 
4) Говорят, на перспективу в США разрабатывается гиперзвуковой самолёт-разведчик - "Аврора"...

----------


## Холостяк

Про МиГ-25 над Израилем нам еще преподаватель в училище, участник этого события, рассказывал. Но несколько по другому... Но смысл тот же....
То что, американцы действительно не уважают и нарушают воздушное пространство всех и вся - это для них порядок вещей, а для наших авиаторов обычное явление. История написанная по ссылке, меня не удивила. Честно - 50 на 50, быль ли хома. !!!или ??? Я просто за время службы разное слышал от очевидцев. Да и сам посмотрел. Как вот, рассказанная про замполита… Тут в начале 80-х Ту-16 вообще на американский авианосец на Тихом на посадку заходил… Вот это реальность… Как  полк Дальников в простонародье переименовали в Тегерано-Ирано-Бройлерный ДБАП… Так это все реальные события и переименование произошло по реальным событиям.
Так что возможно. А то, что особо наши пилоты СР-71 не перехватывали… Так тут проходило в рассказе, что его полет обеспечивала куча служб. Начиная с наземных, надводных и воздушных. Как только наши взлетали на его перехват, его сразу предупреждали, и он на всех «парах» смывался. А возможность «достать» его реально была.

----------


## juky-puky

> ... Тут в начале 80-х Ту-16 вообще на американский авианосец на Тихом на посадку заходил… Вот это реальность…


- Это ж сколько надо выпить?!

----------


## Холостяк

Там все на трезвую голову было дело...  ... Просто Ту-16, дежурившему над Тихим, американские истребители с авианосца, находившегося неподалеку, не давали провести дозаправку в воздухе. Специально подходили на предельно близкие сближения при попытке дозаправки, сбивая своей инверсией... Получилось, или он упадет в море, так как топливо было на исходе, или сам начнет вести себя адекватно их действиям...  ... Так Ту-16 выпустил тормозные щитки, шасси и включив посадочные фары - начал заходить на USS... Там парни с палубы чуть за борт не попрыгали... После этого больше перестали мешать дозаправкам... ...

----------


## juky-puky

> Там все на трезвую голову было дело...  ... Просто Ту-16, дежурившему над Тихим, американские истребители с авианосца, находившегося неподалеку, не давали провести дозаправку в воздухе. Специально подходили на предельно близкие сближения при попытке дозаправки, сбивая своей инверсией...


- Чем, чем сбивая?!  Ну, Федор Алиакбарович, Вы сегодня опять в ударе!  :twisted: 



> Получилось, или он упадет в море, так как топливо было на исходе, или сам начнет вести себя адекватно их действиям...  ... Так Ту-16 выпустил тормозные щитки, шасси и включив посадочные фары - начал заходить на USS... Там парни с палубы чуть за борт не попрыгали... После этого больше перестали мешать дозаправкам... ...


- Вот молодец!   :)

----------


## Жора

> ... особо наши пилоты СР-71 не перехватывали…


Фёдор Абрамыч, а что значит "не перехватывали"? Не сбивали? Дык оно ж не над нашей территорией происходило.

----------


## Nazar

> Там все на трезвую голову было дело.


Истории реально происходившие, быстро обрастают легендами, благодаря рассказчикам и становятся не то что искаженными , а абсурдными.Вам эту историю в полковой курилке рассказали или очевидцы на кухне?
На Ту-16 НЕТ тормозных щитков  :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Элементарно... ...  При полете самолета за ним, от воздушной струи из реактивных двигателей и от самого планера самолета, образовываются воздушные завихрения. При попадании самолета в такие потоки возникают трудности в управлении самолетом, сбивание с курса, вплоть до срыва его в штопор или остановки двигателей. Американские истребители часто используют это, в данном случае, специально пролетали перед Ту-16, не давая ему возможность сблизиться с заправщиком и произвести стыковку заправочного рукава. Тем более, при проведении заправки самолет управляется вручную, то есть без автоматики (автопилота), все маневры выполняет летчик. Завихрения так же мешают заправщику. В частности, самое главное – сбивая и его с курса. Курс при дозаправке выбирается с учетом различных параметров, влияющих на успех стыковки и проведения заправки топливом. Это и ветер, и высота…
Так же, амплитуда раскачивания заправочного рукава, при искусственных воздушных потоках, значительно увеличивается. Практически, при таком «вмешательстве», дозаправка в воздухе самолетов невозможна. Подобный факт был представлен и в кинофильме «Случай в квадрате 36-80». Но там заправке мешал «Ореон». 
Надеюсь, Уважаемому Юкки теперь понятно. А то, часто оперируя высшей математикой, он не понял элементарного… За отдельную плату, могу объяснять на пальцах и использовать наглядные пособия... ... 
По поводу того, что реально СР-71 не «перехватывался»…, не сбивался…, как на над нашей территорий, так и над «любой» другой. Т.е. не было случаев, когда советские самолеты проводили боевой захват этого самолета. В том числе пуски по нему ракет и заходов на него истребителей-перехватчиков для атаки. ВСЕГДА, как только взлетали советские перехватчики, этот самолет, боевым управлением, предупреждался и на всех «парах» пускался наутек. В начале он еще имел успех, однако потом, попытки провести воздушную разведку в воздушном пространстве СССР, заканчивались для него срывом задания. После принятия на боевое дежурство МиГ-31, американцы вообще отказались от использования СР-71, как до этого и других высотных разведчиков типа У-2…

----------


## Nazar

> Американские истребители часто используют это


Специально не поленился и позвонил отцу, за двадцать лет , которые он отлетал на Ту-16, американцы мешали заправке один раз и то как он говорит, они дурачились, так как никакого практического смысла в этом не было ибо летели домой и это была вторая заправка.
Во всех остальных случаях , они с большим интересом наблюдали за этим действом и по возможности старались это заснять.А еще у бати случай был , когда штыревая антена ему в руль высоты попала, так супостаты ему наоборот показывали, что заправляться не надо.Такие дела.
А история эта с заходом на посадку, старая махровая байка, каких существует десятки, если не больше.До сих пор на Севере ходит байка ,как батя ОСАБы на авианосец кинул  :Wink:  , но был это не авианосец , а эсминец УРО и ОСАБ бросили не на него а рядом, просто ночью на него выскочили метрах в 150-200 ну и подсветили , а второй борт его успешно успел отснять, но с годами , пройдя несколько десятков рассказчиков, этот факт превратился в существующюю историю.  :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Назару:
Про тормозные щитки - удивлен... Я не знал. Как же такая машина скорость гасит при заходе на посадку????
А байку мне за столом рассказали тихоокеанцы. Лет десять назад... И еще рассказывали про один борт Ту-16, который из-за погоды не смог подзаправиться, не стал в коробочку, а начал искать место для вынужденой. И из-за облаков заметили остров с ВПП пустынной... Сели удачно...А к ним автомобиль подъезжает... Оказывается какой то американский аэродром подскока был, его еще в войну использовали для перелета к нам самолетов из Америки. И там дежурили и поддерживали в порядке этот аэродром несколько человек. Там и склады с топливом были. Американцы поделились горючкой и наши успешно потом вернулись домой. Но потом говорят экипаж уволили ...

----------


## Анатолий

Насчёт перехвата "SR-71"-х не скажу, не знаю. Но в конце 70-х годов солдатам-операторам,за обнаружение "SR-71", отпуск на 10 суток давали.
Суважением, Анатолий.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Холостяк
> 
> Там все на трезвую голову было дело.
> 
> 
> Истории реально происходившие, быстро обрастают легендами, благодаря рассказчикам и становятся не то что искаженными , а абсурдными.Вам эту историю в полковой курилке рассказали или очевидцы на кухне?
> На Ту-16 НЕТ тормозных щитков


- Товарищ, вероятно, имел ввиду закрылки...  :roll:

----------


## juky-puky

> Элементарно... ...  При полете самолета за ним, от воздушной струи из реактивных двигателей и от самого планера самолета, образовываются воздушные завихрения. При попадании самолета в такие потоки возникают трудности в управлении самолетом, сбивание с курса, вплоть до срыва его в штопор или остановки двигателей. Американские истребители часто используют это, в данном случае, специально пролетали перед Ту-16, не давая ему возможность сблизиться с заправщиком и произвести стыковку заправочного рукава. Тем более, при проведении заправки самолет управляется вручную, то есть без автоматики (автопилота), все маневры выполняет летчик. Завихрения так же мешают заправщику. В частности, самое главное – сбивая и его с курса.


- Ох, голубь Вы сизокрылый, только не _инверсия_ это называется, а _спутный след_, _спутная струя_, _концевые вихри_...  :roll: 



> Так же, амплитуда раскачивания заправочного рукава, при искусственных воздушных потоках, значительно увеличивается. Практически, при таком «вмешательстве», дозаправка в воздухе самолетов невозможна. Подобный факт был представлен и в кинофильме «Случай в квадрате 36-80». Но там заправке мешал «Ореон».


- Ух он, сука! 



> Надеюсь, Уважаемому Юкки теперь понятно.


- Да мне сразу было понятно, Теодор Алибабаевич, только уж используйте правильно терминологию и будет нам всем от Вас щастье!  :D 



> А то, часто оперируя высшей математикой, он не понял элементарного…  За отдельную плату, могу объяснять на пальцах и использовать наглядные пособия... ...


- Нееет, голубчик, для роли моего учителя Вы не подходите - херовато у Вас  иногда с терминологией...  :twisted:  :lol: 



> По поводу того, что реально СР-71 не «перехватывался»…, не сбивался…, как на над нашей территорий, так и над «любой» другой. Т.е. не было случаев, когда советские самолеты проводили боевой захват этого самолета. В том числе пуски по нему ракет и заходов на него истребителей-перехватчиков для атаки. ВСЕГДА, как только взлетали советские перехватчики, этот самолет, боевым управлением, предупреждался и на всех «парах» пускался наутек.


- Вот трус, а? 



> В начале он еще имел успех, однако потом, попытки провести воздушную разведку в воздушном пространстве СССР, заканчивались для него срывом задания.


- Феодор, Вы же не знаете, какое у него бывало задание? :twisted: Может быть, заданием как раз был срыв обеда в той самой лётной части?!  :lol: 



> После принятия на боевое дежурство МиГ-31, американцы вообще отказались от использования СР-71,  как до этого и других высотных разведчиков типа У-2…


- Ну, не повторяйте всякий вздор, я ведь дал ссылку, прочтите до конца, сопоставьте: когда был принят на боевое дежурство МиГ-31 и когда был снят с боевого дежурства SR-71.  А то не солидно как-то, Вы же целый подполковник!..  :?

----------


## Холостяк

Удивительные люди! Тут обычное слово (сбить с курса) и то было Вами не понято… ... А тут оказывается у Вас раскрылись обширные понятия в аэродинамике. ...
Когда начинаешь объяснять, применяя обычные слова, понятные всем, то начинаете прикалываться. Ведь тем более понятно, о чем идет речь. Я с таким же успехом вообще могу, порывшись в словарях, на латыни называть подобные явления, и даже если многие не поймут, речь то будет идти об одном.
Действительно применяется указанная Вами терминология. Она более профессиональная и больше подходит для общения узких специалистов... ...  Приведенная мной, тоже имеет место и использована мной для доходчивости... ... 
 В частности можете посмотреть ссылку о моем коллеге... Загляните в раздел - Испытательная работа.... 
http://www.astronaut.ru/as_rusia/lii/text/sultanov.htm
и ссылка на метео...
http://world.freeglobus.com/zetatalk/?page=s94

Так что слабости в терминах не имею.

Так же сопоставлением цифр по МиГ-31 с непонятных ссылок просто не воспринимаю, если у меня есть объективные данные. Вы вот со своими цифрами разберитесь, к примеру, как тут на темке «…6 полетов МиГ-25 над Израилем…» Рассмешили…!!!......

----------


## juky-puky

> Приведенная мной, тоже имеет место и использована мной для доходчивости... и ссылка на метео...
> http://world.freeglobus.com/zetatalk/?page=s94
> 
> Так что слабости в терминах не имею.


- Смотрим  - и угораем от дикого смеха:
ZetaTalk: Звуковые Хлопки
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Звуки хлопков возникают, как вы знаете, при таких условиях, когда воздушные массы разъединяются, а затем быстро соединяются. Это происходит также при грозах - после того, как молния перегревает воздух, вследствие чего создаётся полу-вакуум. 
- А теперь, детишки, правильный ответ: напряжение перед разрядом большой молнии  составляет десятки ммиллионов вольт, сила тока при разряде достигает сотен тысяч ампер, температура канала молнии при этом достигает десятков тысяч градусов по Цельсию и в канале молнии скачком, как на фронте ударной волны, повышается давление, которое и воспринимается ушами наблюдателей как удар грома.

Завихрения воздуха вокруг самолёта, которые могут привести к возникновению звука хлопка, образуются из-за возникновения областей воздуха с разным давлением - перед носовой частью или крылом, с боков носовой части или над и под крылом, и из-за разрежения и затем возрастания давления позади крыла или хвоста самолёта. Обратите, пожалуйста, внимание на эту неравномерность давления, поскольку это - тот же самый механизм, который вызывает раскат грома. 

- Это полная чушь собачья.  Ни один лётчик, даже отъявленный двоечник, такой херни про скачки уплотнения никогда не напишет. Никогда не назовёт их "завихрениями"... 

Во время грома молния перегревает воздух, который она пронзает, вызывая его расширение вдоль светового канала. После того, как электрический ток прекращается, в воздухе возникает такое состояние, что перегретый воздух распространяется во все стороны от пути прохождения молнии, создавая вокруг него область высокого давления, а после того, как молния проходит, образуется низкое давление. Окружающий воздух перемещается в сторону низкого давления, вследствие чего две массы воздуха ударяют друг в друга и этот удар эхом отдаётся в окрестностях, попадая, в конечном счете, в окна или в барабанные перепонки и получая объяснение как удар грома.

- Это просто полный пи*дец! :D А при взрыве заряда ВВ ударная волна образуется, когда схлопывается - что?!  :twisted: 

Когда самолеты "преодолевают звуковой барьер", они просто движутся достаточно быстро, чтобы создать турбулентность такой степени, что участки с высоким давлением воздуха, сближаясь с участками со сравнительно низким давлением воздуха, схлопываются, создавая вокруг реверберацию, которая достигает ушей человека. Принцип тот же самый, что и при громе, но причина возникновения турбулентности воздуха - иная. Подобная масса высокого давления может состоять из одной или большого количества таких областей, движущихся по направлению от быстро движущегося самолёта или отражающихся внизу от земли и возвращающихся, чтобы встретить другую массу воздуха высокого давления или поток, поскольку воздушные массы будут двигаться по пути наименьшего сопротивления - по направлению к областям низкого давления за хвостом самолёта и к образующейся сзади воздушной струе. 

- Это просто уже натуральная шиза!! Возьмите у знакомого лётчика книжку по аэродинамике, откройти раздел: *обтекание тела сверхзвуковым потоком. Скачки уплотнения*.  И не пишите подобных идиотизмов нигде и никогда. 

Почему вы употребляете термин "преодолевает" звуковой барьер, а не "достигает" звукового барьера, если звук хлопка продолжает образовываться при любых более высоких скоростях? 
Люди рассуждают так: раз непрерывных хлопков при ускорении и подъёме самолёта нет, значит они образуются на низких высотах, и отсутствие хлопков на больших высотах объясняется рассеянием завихрений или, возможно, тем, что воздух более разрежён. Самолёты, летящие достаточно быстро, рассекают воздух, уменьшая вызываемые возмущения, причиной которых при приближении самолёта к моменту возникновения звука хлопка, является сдавливание перед ним воздуха, создание завихрений позади самолёта и разница в давлении вокруг него. *У самолётов, скорость которых превышает сверхзвуковую, причин для образования звука хлопка, как вы также хорошо знаете, больше нет. Они быстро пролетают мимо, никем на земле не замечаемые, если только кто-нибудь не посмотрит наверх. Это отсутствие хлопка объясняется тем, что воздушные массы рассекается, а не расталкиваются.* Это можно сравнить с рассеканием острым ножом, по отношению к рассеканию ребром вилки. Если лезвие ножа острое как бритва, разрезаемая масса не сдвигается, а тупыми ребрами вилки рассекаемая масса растаскивается взад и вперед, уволакивая за собой назад и вперед всё, что к ней пристало.

- Вы - сумасшедший, или прикалываетсь так?? 

Обратите на минуту внимание на звуки, издаваемые большими и малыми барабанами. Звуки большого барабана вызываются вибрациями, распространяющимися на большое расстояние, созданными колебаниями мембраны, которая заставляет двигаться сразу относительно большие массы воздуха, тогда как крошечный барабан может быть едва слышен, поскольку его мембрана перемещает малую воздушную массу, и её вибрации сравнительно быстры. Если вибрация становится достаточно быстрой, ухо вообще её не слышит, поскольку барабанная перепонка не может синхронно колебаться с такой частотой. Аналогично, звуки очень низкой частоты людям не слышны, поскольку нервы, идущие к уху, не приспособлены к вибрации такого периода. Таким образом, повышенная или пониженная частота не замечается как шум того или другого вида, и не рассматривается как звук. Так что же случается после того, как самолёт увеличивает скорость до величины, которую люди ошибочно называют звуковым "барьером"? 

Турбулентность всё ещё присутствует, но выравнивание давления воздуха происходит быстрее, его скорость сравнима со скоростью самолёта. Хотя турбулентность продолжает создаваться, она не распространяется от самолёта далеко, поскольку самолёт не находится поблизости достаточно долго, чтобы её увеличивать. 
Воздух рассекается, и прежде, чем могут образоваться волны высокого давления, распространяющиеся наружу, самолёт удаляется. Таким образом, быстро разделяемый воздух перемещается в направлении наименьшего сопротивления - обратно к области низкого давления позади самолёта. 
Не образуется никаких воздушных волн высокого давления, распространяющихся к земле, а только умеренная турбулентность позади самолёта. Поэтому, как мы уже заявляли, наши быстро летящие корабли разрезают и мягко тревожат воздух, но не создают звук хлопка. 
Скорость наших кораблей выше скорости ваших сверхзвуковых самолётов, начиная с самого начала их движения. Это настолько же просто, как и перескакивание момента возникновения хлопка. 
Все права защищены: ZetaTalk@ZetaTalk.com 

- Написанное Вами свидетельствует либо о катастрофическом профанстве, помноженным на дикую графоманию, либо это какое-то психическое заболевание.  Если Вы действительно лётчик и закончили вдобавок, Академию, - Вам надо пойти и повеситься в ближайшем сортире, -  после написания такого идиотизма лётчик не должен лоставлять себя в живых. Даже если это советский лётчик. 




> Так же сопоставлением цифр по МиГ-31 с непонятных ссылок просто не воспринимаю, если у меня есть объективные данные. Вы вот со своими цифрами разберитесь, к примеру, как тут на темке «…6 полетов МиГ-25 над Израилем…» Рассмешили…!!!......


- В этом месте Вы можете привести Ваши ссылки.

----------


## Холостяк

Вау!!!
Однако Вы черкнули тут... ... про все что можо... 
Расслабтесь! ...

Про полеты над Израилем обязательно представлю Вам..., о том что Вы не правы и пользуетесь неверной информацией.

----------

В начале 80-х я служил в РТВ ПВО на Камчатке и могу с уверенностью сказать что о полетах SR-71 мы знали заранее и отслеживали его от взлета до посадки, а насчет перехвата слышал от людей которые оперируют только фактами, что на Сахалине один пилот заходил в заднюю полусферу, но с выключенным радаром и в режиме молчания. Постараюсь связаться с кем нибудь из ребят и уточнить факты.

----------


## juky-puky

> В начале 80-х я служил в РТВ ПВО на Камчатке и могу с уверенностью сказать что о полетах SR-71 мы знали заранее и отслеживали его от взлета до посадки


- А где же тогда он взлетал и садился, что вы могли его отслеживать от взлёта до посадки??  :) 



> а насчет перехвата слышал от людей которые оперируют только фактами, что на Сахалине один пилот заходил в заднюю полусферу, но с выключенным радаром и в режиме молчания.


- На МиГ-31? 
А с Японии не подсказали экипажу SR-71, что, мол, "ребята, к вам в зад кто-то пристраивается!"?  :roll:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - А где же тогда он взлетал и садился, что вы могли его отслеживать от взлёта до посадки??  :)


ЭПР-то агромадная. Теми же средствами, что и пуски МБР, наверняка обнаруживать можно было. Ну, не со взлёта, но с момента набора определенной высоты.




> а насчет перехвата слышал от людей которые оперируют только фактами, что на Сахалине один пилот заходил в заднюю полусферу, но с выключенным радаром и в режиме молчания.


[/quote]

А какой вообще смысл ему в ЗП выходить?

----------


## Nazar

> ЭПР-то агромадная. Теми же средствами, что и пуски МБР, наверняка обнаруживать можно было. Ну, не со взлёта, но с момента набора определенной высоты.


Ну для того времени и для самолета таких габаритов, ЭПР у него была не такая большая 19кв.м., и Миг-31 мог обнаружить его с растояния примерно 200км.

----------


## juky-puky

> А какой вообще смысл ему в ЗП выходить?


- Ракету хотел пустить, однако!  :twisted: На встречно-пересекающихся курсах на таких диких скоростях это, как выяснилось в Израиле, проблематично...  :roll:
Правда, выходить ему надобно сравнительно близко - догнать он его не может, у того скорость крейсерская 3200 км/час (максимальная - 3600), у МиГ-31 - максимальная 3000 км/час...

----------


## Холостяк

... Мне не приятно то, что Юкки проявляет неуважение, нетактичность и невежество в адрес собеседника. Элементарные правила культурного общения не свойственны этому человеку. Более того, высказывания в личный адрес незнакомого человека и дача оценки его профессиональных качеств, человеку с которым он не только не работал, не вел беседу и более того в жизни не встречался – просто реальное хамство. Такое допускают только люди, представляющие из себя «Пустое место». Я в свою очередь уважаю любого собеседника и не допускаю личных высказываний, так как реально не знаю человека. Даже в жизни это делать незнакомому человеку ошибочно. Это позволительно или начальнику этого человека или по-дружески - другу. 
Оспаривая на форуме элементарные вещи и выдавая за свои цифры и факты, которые не только ошибочны, но и смехотворны. И это не единичные факты. Дополнительный факт глупости Юкки Пукки, я представлю от себя. Это по полетам нашего МиГ-25 над Израилем. Он лихо «выложил» тут цифры количества полетов и даже указал расстояние в километрах до Тель Авива от курса разведчика, представил расклад расчетов по причине, которых МиГ-25 оказался неуязвим. Как всегда все «по-уму»… Да, взглядом не знающего человека, в их глазах он «Знаток». Однако не для компетентных и знающих людей, для которых он «Пустое место» (однако хорошо замаскированное кучкой свежего и пахнущего … ...)

Смотрите интересные фото и информацию о 63 ОАРО на моей темке.

В свою очередь я прекращаю всякое общение с этим участником форума и в том числе замечать его, где бы то ни было... ...

----------


## juky-puky

После изучения этого опуса:
http://world.freeglobus.com/zetatalk/?page=s94
 понятно, что если персонаж под ником *Холостяк* и представляет собой собеседника, то исключительно развлекательного. 
Поскольку изложенную им дебильную белиберду невозможно оставить без внимания, вот немножко цитат, "Аэродинамика для чайников":
http://kursy.rsuh.ru/aero/html/kurs_556_0.html

*Сверхзвуковое обтекание*
        С увеличением скоростей полета (чисел М) сжимаемость воздуха существенным образом изменяет картину обтекания.
Это связано с особенностями распространения возмущений при сверхзвуковых течениях. 

*Распространение слабых возмущений*
       Если самолет, каждая точка которого является источником слабых возмущений, распространяющихся во все стороны со скоростью звука в виде колебаний давления и плотности воздуха, летит с дозвуковой скоростью (*а*), сферические волны возмущений опережают самолет, т.е. все пространство вокруг летящего самолета является возмущенным. 


*Звуковая скорость полета*
       При полете самолета со скоростью, равной скорости звука *б*, созданные самолетом сферические волны возмущений, имеющие также скорость звука, не могут оторваться от источника возмущений и уйти вперед. Они будут накладываться одна на другую и, имея с самолетом общую точку касания, создадут перед ним плоскую поверхность, на которой все звуковые волны находятся в одной фазе колебаний – фазе уплотнения. Эта поверхность разделяет пространство на две области – невозмущенную перед самолетом и возмущенную за ним.

*Сверхзвуковая скорость полета*
       При сверхзвуковой скорости полета самолета (в) сферические волны возмущений будут отставать от источника, граница возмущений будет проходить на конической поверхности, называемой конусом возмущений или волной Маха.
Угол между образующей этого конуса (линией Маха) и направлением скорости полета называется углом Маха. Его значение определяется отношением пути s = at , пройденного волной возмущения со скорoстью звука a за определенный промежуток времени t, к пути L = Vt, пройденному за это же время самолетом, летящим со скоростью V:

На поверхности конуса Маха, будет происходить наложение волн возмущения, находящихся в фазе уплотнения. Поверхность конуса Маха разделяет пространство вокруг летящего самолета на две области – возмущенную внутри конуса и невозмущенную вне его. 

*Особенность сверхзвукового потока*
       Отличительной особенностью именно сверхзвуковых потоков является то, что в сверхзвуковом потоке конусы возмущений (слабые возмущения от множества точечных источников возмущений) накладываются друг на друга и, суммируясь, создают более сильное возмущение среды – ударную волну. 

*Возникновение скачков уплотнения*
       Ударная волна, перемещаясь во все стороны, как бы "останавливается" набегающим потоком, и скорость ее распространения сравнивается со скоростью набегающего сверхзвукового потока. Такая "остановленная" набегающим сверхзвуковым потоком ударная волна называется скачком уплотнения. 
       В непосредственной близости от обтекаемого потоком тела скачок уплотнения, возникший на передних кромках обтекаемого тела (самолета), является границей возмущений, вызванных телом. По мере удаления от тела скачок уплотнения переходит в волну Маха.

Из чего любому внимательному человеку ясно и понятно, что при любом движении самолёта с числами М>1, обязательно появляются конусы скачков уплотнения,  и достигая ушей наземного наблюдателя, они будут вызывать ощущение хлопка, грома, взрыва и т.п. Причём, чем больше масса самолёта и чем ниже он летит, чем энергия скачка будет больше и звук, подобный звуку взрыва или грома, слышен громче. На предельно-малых высотах полёт на сверхзвуковой скорости может вызывть разрушение стёкол и повреждение барабанных перепонок в ушах. Поэтому полёты ниже высоты 11 тысяч на сверхзвуке запрещены, кроме специально отведённых пилотажных зон. 

Вот здесь видно, как при полёте на М, близких к 1, на выпуклых частях крыльев и фюзеляжа, где скорость потока  воздуха достигает М=1,  появляются так называемые _местные_ скачки уплотнения:

----------


## Nazar

Господа не ругайтесь и не оскорбляйте друг друга  :Wink:  
Юкки , по поводу фото , они десятки раз обсуждались на форумах всего мира(если это не фотошоп), я первый раз увидел их лет семь назад (когда интернет у меня появился), эффект который на фото естественно связан с трансзвуковой скоростью, но не является эталоном этого процесса, спрашивая летчиков , которые летают сейчас и своего отца, который пару лет успел полетать на Су-24, я слышал, что подобное явление происходит крайне редко.

----------


## Д.Срибный

juky-puky: мат, оскорбление собеседника. неделя бана.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки , по поводу фото , они десятки раз обсуждались на форумах всего мира(если это не фотошоп), я первый раз увидел их лет семь назад (когда интернет у меня появился), *эффект который на фото естественно связан с трансзвуковой скоростью, но не является эталоном этого процесса*, спрашивая летчиков , которые летают сейчас и своего отца, который пару лет успел полетать на Су-24, я слышал, что подобное явление происходит крайне редко.


- Редко, но метко. 
Зато это явление очень наглядно иллюстрирует появление местных скачков уплотнения.

----------


## Fighter

Что касается ссылки автора темы, то речь идет о эскадрилье 927 иап (Береза), которая  в 1979 году была напралена на Кубу. Сейчас живы участники тех событий, мои однополчане Михаил Степанов, Анатолий Черноволод, Альфред Кравчонок. Изложенное автором - сильно приукращенный рассказ о реальной попытке наведения на SR-71. Догнать на МиГ-21 с Мдоп.=2.05 цель, летящую на М=2.6-2.8 невозможно, да и что можно было снять, кроме АПУ, разве выбросить двигатель и кресло с летчиком. В те времена была даже разработана методика перехвата более скоростной цели с углом отставания, при которой перехватчик выводился впереди перехватываемой цели - с точки зрения возможности реализации это был полный бред, с точки зрения теории -  способ (хоть и маловероятный) уничтожения подобных целей. Вообще перехватить с ЗПС цель даже на гораздо меньшей скорости представляет собой значительную сложность. Даже появление возможности атаки в ППС не сделало перехват таких целей легкой проблемой.  
Еще в период войны во Вьетнаме  нашим ЗРК С-75 ставилась задача - сбить SR-71. Как правило, обнаружение разведчика станциями ОНЦ дивизиона происходило непосредственно перед или после входа цели в зону стрельбы, которая представляла собой узкий сектор с Дмax около 40 км и Дmin 20 км, станция сопровождения цели захватывала цель в лучшем случае перед ее подходом к ближней границе зоны, стрельба вдогон была невозможна. Насколько я помню, не только удачных, вообще реальных пусков по SR-71 не было.  
По поводу полетов МиГ-25р над Израилем - в бытность службы В ВВИА им. Жуковского был хорошо знаком с непосредственным участником полетов - Героем Советского Союза Г.А.Баевским. Там тоже был тот же фактор - имеющимися тогда средствами сбить самолет было невозможно. Подобные цели представляют определенную сложность даже cейчас  - для исребителей значительно сужена зона возможных сближений, для ЗРК - зона стрельбы, в тому же время короткое время пребывания в ней цели требует малого времени реакции и внешнего целеуказания.

----------


## Oleneboy

> В начале 80-х я служил в РТВ ПВО на Камчатке и могу с уверенностью сказать что о полетах SR-71 мы знали заранее и отслеживали его от взлета до посадки, а насчет перехвата слышал от людей которые оперируют только фактами, что на Сахалине один пилот заходил в заднюю полусферу, но с выключенным радаром и в режиме молчания. Постараюсь связаться с кем нибудь из ребят и уточнить факты.


В конце 80-х я служил в ЗРВ ПВО  :Smile:   Ваши слова полностью подтверждаю, слежение за ним шло от Филлипин, тут явно без ВКС не обходилось, впрочем ни кто этого особо и не скрывал. МИГи-31е легко перехватывали данный девайс и вроде бы ничего сверхестественного в этом не было.  Про "атаку"  SR-71 МИГом слышал, вроде тот пытался зайти в Татарский пролив, но развернуться не смог и слегка пересек 12 мильную зону.

----------


## Leonid

Давяча побывал на March Field что в Калифорнии. Удивился насколько SR71 низкий . Трубка Пито( или что там на носу) буквально в пуп тыкается. В описании самолета отмечено что ни один из них небыл сбит.

----------


## маска

> Ну для того времени и для самолета таких габаритов, ЭПР у него была не такая большая 19кв.м.


Откуда такая информация Назар?Нигде не встречал.Сами Американцы опубликовали?

----------


## Nazar

> Откуда такая информация Назар?Нигде не встречал.Сами Американцы опубликовали?


В училище на кафедре нашептывали :Wink:  
Вообще расчитать примерное ЭПР, зная растояние до обнаруженой цели, теоретически возможно, да и информация подобная все-же есть в инете. :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

недавно слышал историю, о том как МиГ-17ПФ перехватил SR71. Дело было в "нейтральных водах", когда ента птица возвращалась домой. Видимо имела место какая-то неисправность и черный дрозд шел достаточно низко. По традиции его вели наши ПВО. В определённый момент наглость решили пресечь стандартным взлетом самолётов дежурных сил. Подняли МиГ-17ПФ на бесполезный перехват (все понимали его бесполезность, но приказ есть приказ) и повели летчика на цель. По рассказу тот ашь офигел установив визуальный контаки с врагом! Есественно, что после включения нашего радара амер опомнившись тут же свалил во свояси;-)
Так что сбить не сбили, но перехват вроде был, да еще и допотопным МиГ-17:-) :Biggrin:

----------


## Redcat

однако спорить о сбитии/несбитии можно хоть до усрачки, но 2 факта сомнения не вызывают: Один 71 пропал над тихим океаном (где-то в районе филлипин, точно не помню сходу) - идя на 10 тысячах "внезапно" с радара не пропадешь - надо хотя бы упасть :)
а второй факт - как-то в СССР все же попал Дрон, а скорость у него была чуть побольше, чем у носителя ;))

все конечно можно объяснить полтергейстом, происками разведок, несварением и т.п., но... меня терзают смутные сомнения.

Хотя в факт непосредственного сбития, пусть даже ЗРК верится с трудом.  Цель, идущая на 2,5 махах уже считается практически неуязвимой... это ведь одна из причин, почему не стали идти по пути прямого повышения скорости боевых ЛА...

----------


## Жора

Что такое Дрон? :Redface:   :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

разведовательная БПЛ хреновина , которая крайне редко вешалась на Sr-71

----------


## маска

> Что такое Дрон?


D-21
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vfcrf/3/?page=25
Не плохая статейка есть в следующей ссылке,но надо поискать соответствующий номер :Аэрокосмическое обозрение
2004.03, стр. 24 
Статья называется НЕОБЫЧНЫЙ ПОЛЕТ
«ЧЕРНОГО ВОРОНА» 
http://www.aeroreview.ru/?/pages/vak...00504_027.htm#

----------


## S.O.F

http://www.habu.org -очень много всякого интересного про эту птицу
M/D-21 борт 06940, 06941

----------


## Вадим

Не давали. А то все ПВО Калининградской области и Севера до Амдермы из отпусков ьы и не вылезало

----------


## Геннадий

ЭТО ССЫЛКА СООБЩАЕТ О ПЕРЕХВАТЕ SR-71 НАД КУБОЙ правда это или нет, мне не ясно. Может это шуточки, а может... недокуменированные возможности советской авиации?

C а/б Милденхолл в 85-87 годах самолеты взлетали примерно 2-3 раза в неделю. В 80-90% случаев они летели не в Италию или Грецию, а на север вдоль границ СССР через Северное и Баренцево море. Где-то там делали петлю и приходили назад. Иногда улетали вообще до Японии на а/б Кадена, но это было редко, может раз в 2 месяца. Это - когда меняли самолет и/или экипаж. В Милденхолле их обычно было 2-3 самолета. За время полета самолет заправляли 2 раза. Один раз- в теч. 30 минут после взлета (он взлетал полупустой) и потом где-то в середине полета. Обычно полет длился часа 3,5-5. Еще одно место дислокации SR-71 было где-то в странах НАТО в Средиземноморье. Те самолеты летали реже.

Про "сбивать" SR-ры я никогда ничего не слышал. За что их сбивать, если они не входят в пространство СССР? За день до начала бомбардировок Римини и Бенгази в 86-м году SR-71 полетал в той зоне очень хорошо. Это был его "нестандартный маршрут". Потом этих папуасов мочканули америкосы так, что мало не покажется. Придурок Каддафи назвал незадолго до этого Рейгана грязной собакой :))

Обычно SR-ра при плановом полете вдоль границ СССР сопровождали пара МиГ-25, которые сменялись за его полет раза по 3-4. Потом говорили,что из-за очень прожорливых движков их срочно стали менять на -31е.

----------


## juky-puky

> ЭТО ССЫЛКА СООБЩАЕТ О ПЕРЕХВАТЕ SR-71 НАД КУБОЙ правда это или нет, мне не ясно. Может это шуточки, а может... недокуменированные возможности советской авиации?


- Не было на Кубе МиГ-25, чем перехватывать? 
U-2 один раз там напужали очень сильно:  облегчили МиГ-21 до последнего предела, всё поснимали с него (и пушку тоже) - он и поднялся на высоту U-2...  :Smile:

----------


## Геннадий

"и садился когда в Греции, когда в Италии. Летал SR-71 как по расписанию, по четным туда, по нечетным обратно."

Полная фигня. Самолет имеет четкую приписку - авиабаза, авиакрыло и т.д.Если самолет не перегоняли, что бывает достаточно редко, и если он не учавствовал в спец. учениях типа Ред Флаг, Глобал Шилд и т.д., то он откуда взлетел, туда и сядет. Это ясно как 2Х2=4. Более того, и марштруты полетов были всегда предельно одинаковыми. И учебные полеты F-111 над Северным морем, и разведывательные полеты TR-1 над ФРГ вдоль границ с ГДР, и дежурные маршруты E-3 в Европе, которые взлетали в ФРГ и дальше разлетались вдоль границ с Варш.договором (обычно, 7-10 штук в день, только в дневное время и только по будням). Все возвращались на свой законный аэродром. И даже старушка U-2 откуда-то то-ли с Инджирлика (Турция), то ли откуда-то из Средиземноморья. Все летали там, где они постоянно летают. И садились туда же. SR-71 в зоне Средиземного моря работал очень-очень редко. Может типа раз в 2 месяца или даже реже. Что им там было смотреть? Азербайджан или Грузию? Их интересовали стратегические объекты, а там сидел Алиев еще молодой, планы партии в народ проводил...

----------


## Nazar

> Полная фигня. Самолет имеет четкую приписку - авиабаза, авиакрыло и т.д.Если самолет не перегоняли, что бывает достаточно редко, и если он не учавствовал в спец. учениях типа Ред Флаг, Глобал Шилд и т.д., то он откуда взлетел, туда и сядет. Это ясно как 2Х2=4.


Что Вы говорите ? А если на сопровождение Ту-16 поднимали F-15  с Кефлавика и садились они в Лейкенхисе , это считалось перегоном или учениями , типа ред-флагс ? :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> - Его сняли после того, как:
> ....
> 2) Советский Союз прекратил своё существование и на некоторое время мир стал монополярным, с единственным полюсом силы - США.
> 3) Развитие аппаратуры разведывательных спутников позволило решать те же задачи, с тем же разрешением, из космоса. 
> ...


2) Его несколько раньше списали, но, естественно, не из-за МиГ-31...
3) Увы, но полностью заменить разведывательную авиацию КА не могли и сейчас не могут...

----------


## AC

> ...Иногда улетали вообще до Японии на а/б Кадена, но это было редко, может раз в 2 месяца. Это - когда меняли самолет и/или экипаж...


Это как это они "долетали" с Мидленхолла "до Японии"?...




> ...Еще одно место дислокации SR-71 было где-то в странах НАТО в Средиземноморье. Те самолеты летали реже...


Это где это?

----------


## Геннадий

С моего дембеля прошло уже 20 лет... :))

Раньше помнил и частоты, кто где работает, и сети, и позывные, и коды авиабаз, и что где базируется. Годы-то идут...
До Кадены SR-71 долетал, конечно же, с дозаправками. Танкеров КС-135 было до фига по всей Европе. По такому же маршруту они еще иногда перегоняли из Европы в США и Е-3. Но тоже очень-очень редко. Может, раз в полгода. Еще на севере вдоль наших границ регулярно летали RC-135. Тоже из Милденхола.

Согласен с одним из авторов. Конечно, SR-71 сняли с вооружения не из-за появления МиГ-31. Несколько лет они полетали вместе. Просто самолеты стареют, и затраты на их обслуживание т.о. резко возрастают. Сейчас уже подошла очередь МиГ-31. 

Вот год назад, например, сняли с вооружений последний С-141. Они перешли в резерв Национальной Гвардии США. Постоят там лет 15-20, иногда полетают, потом - на помойку. А когда я служил, мы их и С-5 (А и В) водили через Атлантику в день штук по 20 туда-сюда. Это были как трамваи...И В-1В тоже уже активно снимают. Дорогие, денег не хватает...А старичок -52 по прежнему в строю, молод и бодр... :))

----------


## AC

ДЛЯ ИНТЕРЕСУЮЩИХСЯ

Статистика по строевому парку SR-71 ВВС США:

Полетов всего -- 17300
Общий налет -- >53490 часов
Налет на М=3+ -- 11675 часов
Разведполетов -- 3551
"Разведналет" -- 11008 часов
Дозаправок в воздухе -- 25862

----------


## Геннадий

> Что Вы говорите ? А если на сопровождение Ту-16 поднимали F-15  с Кефлавика и садились они в Лейкенхисе , это считалось перегоном или учениями , типа ред-флагс ?


Про полеты сопровождения я ничего не скажу. Т.к. про это мало чего знаю. Но, думается мне, что у тех летчиков в Кефлавике, наверное, были семьи. Если они, конечно не были там в командировке на 2 месяца. И, наверное, их жены ждали, когда они их вечером обнимут или поцелуют... :))

Если кого-то интересуют подробности, например, перебросок тактической авиации через Атлантику, могу рассказать. Немножко знаю. А вот про сопровождение - почти совсем ничего.

Встречался как-то с летчиком, который с аэродрома в Тверской области летал на МиГ-25 перехватывать Руста в далеком 1987-м. Как ни странно, он тоже вернулся в свой родной аэродром Хотилово, что около В.Волочка. Там его ждали, наверное, жинка и бутылка водки... :)) Хотя нет, водку этот полк в те годы не пил. У них же бесплатная Массандра была. Хоть упейся. Я там на сборах был. Хорошая вещь - и сборы, и Массандра.

----------


## AC

> ...Встречался как-то с летчиком, который с аэродрома в Тверской области летал на МиГ-25 перехватывать Руста в далеком 1987-м...


Э-э-э... А как же они там в хотиловском полку его (Руста), собственно, собирались перехватывать на МиГ-25?...  :Eek:   :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Про полеты сопровождения я ничего не скажу. Т.к. про это мало чего знаю.


Зато я хорошо знаю, так как один из участников всего этого действа всегда находится на связи  :Smile:  и причем здесь семьи я не понимаю , то-же самое было и у нас  - взлетали в Североморске , летели в Атлантику, а садились в Острове  :Smile:

----------


## Геннадий

> Э-э-э... А как же они там в хотиловском полку его (Руста), собственно, собирались перехватывать на МиГ-25?...


Я за что купил, за то продал. Мужик этот был назначен нам что-то типа командиром взвода в 1991 г, когда мы были там на сборах. Был в звании капитана. Он сказал, что летал на перехват. Его вывели наземные ПВО в то место, где Руст за час до этого !!! садился на какую-то косу, залил еще керосина в самолет из канистр, взлетел и полетел дальше. Короче, этот мужик никакого Руста не увидел, сделал пару кругов и полетел назад. Как вы знаете, МиГ-25, если у нет доп.баков, сжигает всю горючку примерно за час (плюс-минус), смотря как лететь. К слову сказать, обзор из кабины МиГ-25 вниз и в стороны - очень-очень поганый. Теперь этот полк Хотилово расформирован, года 4-5 назад. Но девчонки в ближайшем поселке Борисовский, что в 5 км оттуда, - наверное такие же красивые и горячие, как были летом 91-го.

----------


## AC

> ...Теперь этот полк Хотилово расформирован, года 4-5 назад...


Он *НЕ* расформирован, он вполне себе полк до сих пор:
http://xotilovo.beon.ru/662-859-28-0...-aviacii.zhtml
http://xotilovo.beon.ru/290-133-foto...iap-quot.zhtml
Неофициальный сайт полка:
http://xotilovo.beon.ru/

Про летчика здесь:
http://xotilovo.beon.ru/297-153-my-t....zhtml#5510700

----------


## Геннадий

> Он *НЕ* расформирован, он вполне себе полк до сих пор:
> http://xotilovo.beon.ru/662-859-28-0...-aviacii.zhtml
> http://xotilovo.beon.ru/290-133-foto...iap-quot.zhtml
> Неофициальный сайт полка:
> http://xotilovo.beon.ru/
> 
> Про летчика здесь:
> http://xotilovo.beon.ru/297-153-my-t....zhtml#5510700


Молодец, уважаю. Значит, в список на закрытие Хотилово попало (печатали в газетах и в интернете), но, видно, чем-то оно их заинтересовало. Решили оставить. Может, батька Лукашенко в те годы начал борзеть больше обычного. А там до Белоруссии недалеко... :)) 

Кстати, на перехват оттуда летали летом 91-го года самолеты очень-очень не часто.

Думаю, что сейчас кто-то напишет ссылку, где будут указаны даты, время вылета, номер борта, высота полета, ФИО летчика и его размер ноги :)) А есть у Вас сайт поселка Борисовский? Как там поживают боевые подруги Хотилово? Кстати, почти все прапоры, кто не жил в Хотилово, были из Борисовского.

----------


## juky-puky

"Еще раз побеседовал в Хотилово с летчиком, которого поднимали по Русту.Начальник ПДС полка ст.л-т Александров. Подняли примерно 16.40, нижний край метров 150-200, набрал 6000м, навели голосом на цель в ЗПС, далее последовал запрос о возможности определения гос.принадлежности цели ( управлял нач.Авиации Ржевского корпуса полковник Золотарев, естественно под контролем вышестоящих командиров).Ответ - разрешите снизится под облака или включить прицел ( была такая практика наведения по контрольным целям без включения прицела). Его снижают до 4500, еще раз наводят( все в облаках), прицел включать не дают, и ниже не снижают, опять запросы сверху и ответы, что или снижайте под облака или дайте прицел включить, на третье наведение такая же картина...Входит в зону ЗРВ кажется Тургиновского полка, на канале наведения ЗРВшник вклинивается и говорит чуть ли не матом, кто там наводится уходи буду бить все подряд , Александров передает прямую речь на КП корпуса( они естественно не слышат эту перепалку в эфире). Александров получает команду отворот и на посадку в Хотилово.В этот же день его на Ан-26 и на Черную, там собрали всех причастных к этому делу, руководил старенький вице-адмирал с большими полномочиями... ну летчиков и штурманов после опроса и объяснительных покормили и отпустили по домам, а остальных..."
  - Какой дурдом...

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Какой дурдом...


Юки, да ладно тебе. А где дурдома не было? Можно подумать, что когда МИГ-23М долетел до Бельгии без пилота там (в НАТО) не было дурдома.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, да ладно тебе. А где дурдома не было? Можно подумать, что когда МИГ-23М долетел до Бельгии без пилота там (в НАТО) не было дурдома.


- Не было дурдома, однако. 
Где-то над морем, недалеко от берега, два перехватчика НАТО подошли к этому беспилотному самолёту почти вплотную, посмотрели в кабину, дико удивились и начали запрашивать руководящих указаний у КП, под чьим управлением они были. Но команды сбивать его им не дали, а тут он и в Бельгию залетел, топливо в конце концов кончилось, самолёт упал и убил молодого парня, фермерского сына. СССР заплатил, кажись, 1.5 миллиона долларов родителям.
 Если бы его сбили над морем - ничего плохого не случилось. Но, ИМХО, *натовское командование хотело заполучить самолёт по возможности целым*, тогда ещё холодная война не кончилась, поэтому команды на сбитие не дали специально.
*Но перехватить-то его перехватили.*

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Не было дурдома, однако. 
> Где-то над морем, недалеко от берега, два перехватчика НАТО подошли к этому беспилотному самолёту почти вплотную, посмотрели в кабину, дико удивились и начали запрашивать руководящих указаний у КП, под чьим управлением они были. Но команды сбивать его им не дали, а тут он и в Бельгию залетел, топливо в конце концов кончилось, самолёт упал и убил молодого парня, фермерского сына. СССР заплатил, кажись, 1.5 миллиона долларов родителям.
>  Если бы его сбили над морем - ничего плохого не случилось. Но, ИМХО, *натовское командование хотело заполучить самолёт по возможности целым*, тогда ещё холодная война не кончилась, поэтому команды на сбитие не дали специально.
> *Но перехватить-то его перехватили.*


Да знаю я все это. Только подозреваю, что  к этому времени у них уже были образцы 23-го, и расчитывать, что к ним само залетит что-то новенькое особо не было смысла. А если бы в ем  была бонба? Так что  я думаю, что у них было тоже самое, что  и у нас: найти-то нашли, а вот на сбитие команду никто не дал потому что не знали что  с ним делать. Вряд ли они думали в это время заполучить его целехоньким  в свои руки. Не  идеализируй, бардак есть везде, разница только в масштабах.

----------


## AC

> ...Значит, в список на закрытие Хотилово попало (печатали в газетах и в интернете), но, видно, чем-то оно их заинтересовало. Решили оставить...


Хотилово не только не "попало в список на закрытие", его еще и реконструировали:
http://xotilovo.beon.ru/296-139-podr...trukciju.zhtml
 :Smile:

----------


## Привод

> В начале 80-х я служил в РТВ ПВО на Камчатке и могу с уверенностью сказать что о полетах SR-71 мы знали заранее и отслеживали его от взлета до посадки


+1 Верно. С оговорками, конечно. Не только РТВ, но и части ОСНАЗ вполне уверенно по нему работали. Во всяком случае паразитную амплитудную модуляцию при ведении радиообмена СР-71 не спутать ни с чем. (Характерный такой свист, обусловленный работой двигателей самолета-разведчика). Начинающие сканнеристы тех лет, работавшие на Р-250, Р-399 и пр. могут подтвердить. :)



> Вообще расчитать примерное ЭПР, зная растояние до обнаруженой цели, теоретически возможно, да и информация


+1 Конечно, но ИМХО РЛразведка воздушных целей, Радио,РТразведка процессы, носят вероятностный характер. Провалы поля и все такое - имеют место быть. Ну и чел. факторы тоже...




> +1
> Про "сбивать" SR-ры я никогда ничего не слышал. За что их сбивать, если они не входят в пространство СССР? За день до начала бомбардировок Римини и Бенгази в 86-м году SR-71 полетал в той зоне очень хорошо. Это был его "нестандартный маршрут". 
> Обычно SR-ра при плановом полете вдоль границ СССР сопровождали пара МиГ-25, которые сменялись за его полет раза по 3-4.


Тоже не слышал, хотя и интересна тема об этом. Наверняка что то бы всплыло. Как шило в мешке. ;) А так интересная тема получилась.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, сбивать-то их было за что. Это в зону СССР они не входили, а над Северным Вьетнамом летали, т.е. границы нарушали. Другое дело, что сбить его во Вьетнаме не удалось, хотя хотелось.

----------


## alexvolf

> +1 Верно. С оговорками, конечно. Не только РТВ, но и части ОСНАЗ вполне уверенно по нему работали. Во всяком случае паразитную амплитудную модуляцию при ведении радиообмена СР-71 не спутать ни с чем. (Характерный такой свист, обусловленный работой двигателей самолета-разведчика). Начинающие сканнеристы тех лет, работавшие на Р-250, Р-399 и пр. могут подтвердить. :)
> 
> +1 Конечно, но ИМХО РЛразведка воздушных целей, Радио,РТразведка процессы, носят вероятностный характер. Провалы поля и все такое - имеют место быть. Ну и чел. факторы тоже...


 Как там в песне пелось-"А разведка доложила точно..."
Интересный факт про "начинающих сканнеристов тех лет и пр." особливо про паразитную АМ-эдакий свист...
Можеть подробно свой пост обоснуете? Вероятность провалов поля (в том числе и памяти) имеют место быть.
Как говорят в Одессе "как-то,чего-то не зрозумило"...

----------


## An-Z

> +1 Верно. С оговорками, конечно. Не только РТВ, но и части ОСНАЗ вполне уверенно по нему работали. Во всяком случае паразитную амплитудную модуляцию при ведении радиообмена СР-71 не спутать ни с чем. (Характерный такой свист, обусловленный работой двигателей самолета-разведчика). Начинающие сканнеристы тех лет, работавшие на Р-250, Р-399 и пр. могут подтвердить. :)


Эхх..было дело, подтверждаю, интересные были времена... :) Правда, "начинающие сканнеристы" всё более по призыву были, но врага бодали самозабвенно... Кстати, у одного моего друга бобина с М-60 с последним радиосеансом SR-71 (перелетали на континент с Кадены, кажись) была, если не рассыпалась от времени..

----------


## Привод

> Как там в песне пелось-"А разведка доложила точно..."
> Интересный факт про "начинающих сканнеристов тех лет и пр." особливо про паразитную АМ-эдакий свист...
> Можеть подробно свой пост обоснуете? Вероятность провалов поля (в том числе и памяти) имеют место быть.
> Как говорят в Одессе "как-то,чего-то не зрозумило"...


Попробую обосновать. 
По провалам радиолокационного поля наверное все понятно.Это как слепые зоны. При вождени автомобиля (ну почти что). 
По паразитной АМ - любой носитель радиосвязных средств в силу микрофонных эффектов и прочих "чудес" в РЭА передает в эфир модулированные НЧ колебаниями сигналы (акустический фон, речевые сообщения, и прочую не всегда полезную информацию), перехватив которую становится понятно на каком объекте (самолет, вертолет, автомобиль, квартира и пр.) данный передатчик размещается. Так, например в нашем случае СР-71 тоже имеет свой акустический портрет, который и накладывается на ВЧ сигнал передатчиков его средств радиосвязи. Проявляется это в "свистящей" (для случая с СР-71) НЧ модуляции (паразитной), поскольку пользы в передаче информации она не приносит. 
 Все это очень уверенно принимается иногда и бытовыми приемниками (если,конечно в полосу его частот вписалось,или напрямую на вход УПЧ приемника попало). В принципе всё...

----------


## alexvolf

> Попробую обосновать. 
>   Все это очень уверенно принимается иногда и бытовыми приемниками (если,конечно в полосу его частот вписалось,или напрямую на вход УПЧ приемника попало). В принципе всё...


 Ну Вы даете! Прямо лекция академика Берга...
Первый раз слышу о паразитных завязках американских БРЭО.Могет они
специально для "начинающих сканнеров" такой сигнал придумали,да еще открытым каналом-специально для наших ленгвистов.Типа
" Ахтунг!следите за частотой-мы летим к вам..."

----------


## Transit

> Другое дело, что сбить его во Вьетнаме не удалось, хотя хотелось.


В случае удачи могли и сбить. Например 30.10.67 один из А-12 "привез в крыле" части разорвавшейся В-750.

----------


## Привод

> Ну Вы даете! Прямо лекция академика Берга...
> Первый раз слышу о паразитных завязках американских БРЭО.Могет они
> специально для "начинающих сканнеров" такой сигнал придумали,да еще открытым каналом-специально для наших ленгвистов.Типа
> " Ахтунг!следите за частотой-мы летим к вам..."


Непреднамеренно, конечно. Но паразитная модуляция может о своем носителе РЭС рассказать. Для этого и режимы молчания вводят, видимо. Чтобы не засветить носитель. Ну это уже к тактике разведывательной авиации США...


Видимо из какого то наставления (Это про "Ахтунг!... :Smile: ):

К демаскирующим признакам относятся:
- способность   отражать   и   испускать   различные    излучения :Smile: 
(электромагнитные,  инфракрасные, тепловые), улавливаемые специальными приборами;

http://www.opasno.net/st334.html

----------


## alexvolf

> Непреднамеренно, конечно. Но паразитная модуляция может о своем носителе РЭС рассказать. Для этого и режимы молчания вводят, видимо. Чтобы не засветить носитель. Ну это уже к тактике разведывательной авиации США...
> 
> 
> Видимо из какого то наставления (Это про "Ахтунг!...):
> 
> К демаскирующим признакам относятся:
> - способность   отражать   и   испускать   различные    излучения
> (электромагнитные,  инфракрасные, тепловые), улавливаемые специальными приборами;
> 
> http://www.opasno.net/st334.html



 Уваж.Привод
Из указанной Вами сноски понял как важно соблюдать личную безопасность особливо при встрече с женщинами (шучу).
Если говорить серьезно то:
 Как известно первое правило всех (независимо) разведок держать язак за зубами.
Второе- можно согласится,что специалисты, но далеко не" начинающие сканеры"  могли слушать пилотов Черной птицы в УКВ диапазоне где-нибудь на острове Свободы, но не как на территории Союза СССР,хотя бывали случаи ионосферного отражения (при ярко выраженной солнечной активности) когда в диапазонах 130-150 мГц  отраженка распространялась до 1-1,5 тыс км (случаи довольно редки  см. ИЗМИРАН)
и к Черной Птице отнощения не имеют т.к. будут рассмотрены совместно
с Вопрос о демаскирующих факторах чуть позднее...

----------


## An-Z

А с чего вы взяли, что SR.71 работал исключительно в УКВ? А на КВ его было слышно в европейской части СССР порой лучше, чем с острова...




> ....Могет они
> специально для "начинающих сканнеров" такой сигнал придумали,да еще открытым каналом-специально для наших ленгвистов.Типа
> " Ахтунг!следите за частотой-мы летим к вам..."


Вы можете хихикать и дальше, но очень часто примерно так и было.. в открытых источниках отмечалось несколько фактов из которых следовало, что в определённое время надо брать на контроль определённые частоты, что и делалось...

----------


## FLOGGER

> В случае удачи могли и сбить. Например 30.10.67 один из А-12 "привез в крыле" части разорвавшейся В-750.


В случае удачи можно и из пистолета что-нибудь сбить. Но вот что пишет по этому поводу очередной новоявленный "писатель" Анцелиович в своем опусе "Сухой против Америки":

----------


## alexvolf

> А с чего вы взяли, что SR.71 работал исключительно в УКВ? А на КВ его было слышно порой лучше, чем с острова...


 Ну если только разведчики стали работать в качестве ретрансляторов то тогда конечно или они за 2 тыс.км просили включить ДПРМ и освободить полосу?(плоский юмор)...
 An-Z ,Вы некогда не задумывались над тем,что принятый на вооружение во второй половине 60-х годов SR-71, облетевший не один раз территории (именно территории, а не границы) многих государств Китай,Корея,Египед,Куба и т.д. не разу не углубился в советское воздушное пространство...
Поинтересуйтесь у Дмитрия Срибного,думаю так, что сей вопрос у них  был задан в свое время.

----------


## FLOGGER

> в открытых источниках отмечалось несколько фактов из которых следовало, что в определённое время надо брать на контроль определённые частоты, что и делалось...


Совершенно естественно, что даты, время и маршруты полетов разведчиков строжайше секретились, поэтому я сильно сомневаюсь, чтобы в открытых источниках публиковались какие-то факты, которые все это раскрывали. По данным разведки-возможно. Но, чтоб в газете?

----------


## alexvolf

Вы можете хихикать и дальше, но очень часто примерно так и было.. в открытых источниках отмечалось несколько фактов из которых следовало, что в определённое время надо брать на контроль определённые частоты, что и делалось...[/QUOTE]

 Вообще без юмора как-то тоскливо,но разуж вопрос переводится в русло серьезного разговора то добавлю следующее без внедрения в открытые источники. В отличии от ув. Привода в свое время по молодости лет пришлось покрутить не один час верньер вот этого аппарата в отличии от магистрального Р-250 М-2 показанного Приводом...

----------


## Привод

> Уваж.Привод
>  можно согласится,что специалисты, но далеко не" начинающие сканеры"  могли слушать пилотов Черной птицы в УКВ диапазоне где-нибудь на острове Свободы, но не как на территории Союза СССР,хотя бывали случаи ионосферного отражения (при ярко выраженной солнечной активности) когда в диапазонах 130-150 мГц  отраженка распространялась до 1-1,5 тыс км (случаи довольно редки  см. ИЗМИРАН)
> и к Черной Птице отнощения не имеют т.к. будут рассмотрены совместно
> с Вопрос о демаскирующих факторах чуть позднее...


В связи с открытым рынком радиосканеров могли и юные пионеры. 
А по средствам коротковолновой радиосвязи СР-71 как c дальностью обнаружения? Или у него их нет? ;) 
Специалисты - на самом деле обычные люди. Вчерашние выпускники школ. Их на форумах сканеристов достаточно. 
Многое зависит от средств измерений в распоряжении сканеристов. 
Сканеристы, хотя бы с такими приборами вполне смогут измерить и параметры модуляции сигналов и решать задачи радиомониторинга эфира в самых различных целях. Вплоть до индивидуального распознавания однотипных РЭС. (Например для выявления источников взаимных помех, или просто хулиганов в эфире). Даже вот такими старенькими приборами как этот:

http://www.helmut-singer.de/stock/-701502450.html

----------


## alexvolf

> В связи с открытым рынком радиосканеров могли и юные пионеры. 
> А по средствам коротковолновой радиосвязи СР-71 как c дальностью обнаружения? Или у него их нет? ;) 
> Специалисты - на самом деле обычные люди. Вчерашние выпускники школ. Их на форумах сканеристов достаточно.


 Уваж.Привод
Вопрос когда прекратили летать Черные Птицы и появился рынок радиосканнеров для станций ЮТ и агентов Гусинского?

Насчет КВ р/с Черной Птицы смотри ответ выше...

----------


## Привод

> Уваж.Привод
> Вопрос когда прекратили летать Черные Птицы и появился рынок радиосканнеров для станций ЮТ и агентов Гусинского?
> 
> Насчет КВ р/с Черной Птицы смотри ответ выше...


Про агентов не знаю, а вот в *ДОСАРМЕ*, явно раньше 1988 года.  :Smile: 

*Удостоверение ДОСАРМ коротковолновика-наблюдателя №19408* 

Зы: А чой то Вас так торкнуло на агентов Гусинского?

----------


## Привод

> В отличии от ув. Привода в свое время по молодости лет пришлось покрутить не один час верньер вот этого аппарата в отличии от магистрального Р-250 М-2 показанного Приводом...


Круто!
Лучшего применения, чем озвучка забугорных ТВК с разлетом изображение - звук, отличающимся от 6500 кГц для Кайры не придумать.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## alexvolf

> Про агентов не знаю, а вот в *ДОСАРМЕ*, явно раньше 1988 года. 
> 
> *Удостоверение ДОСАРМ коротковолновика-наблюдателя №19408* 
> 
> Зы: А чой то Вас так торкнуло на агентов Гусинского?


Привод
Вы меня просто удивляете.
Какой ДОСАРМЕ был в 1988г. В СССР был всегдо ДОСААФ,а  ранее в 30-е ОСОАВИАХИМ.
И любой доже Лабутинский СТК (помните хищение УКВ -переговорников
для  разрушенного Спитака) никогда не имел никакого сканнера.Народ 
пользовал от силы войсковой Кит или Р-309 чем и гордился...
Вся буржуйская техника на тер-рии бывшего Союза появилась во второй половине 90-х и первыми обладателями сего добра являлся как раз упомянутый МОСТ Гусинского...

----------


## Привод

> Привод
> Вы меня просто удивляете.
> Какой ДОСАРМЕ был в 1988г. В СССР был всегдо ДОСААФ,а  ранее в 30-е ОСОАВИАХИМ.
> И любой доже Лабутинский СТК (помните хищение УКВ -переговорников
> для  разрушенного Спитака) никогда не имел никакого сканнера.Народ 
> пользовал от силы войсковой Кит или Р-309 чем и гордился...
> Вся буржуйская техника на тер-рии бывшего Союза появилась во второй половине 90-х и первыми обладателями сего добра являлся как раз упомянутый МОСТ Гусинского...


Не, ну я не в теме. Меня тогда еще и на свете не было. Когда ДОСАРМ образовался.  :Smile: 

А что такое МОСТ Гусинского? Железнодорожный, наплавной? Или телемост?

----------


## Mig

> А что такое МОСТ Гусинского? Железнодорожный, наплавной? Или телемост?


Виртуальный такой, медийный... 
НТВ, там, "Итоги", Киселев, Миткова...

----------


## Привод

> А с чего вы взяли, что SR.71 работал исключительно в УКВ? А на КВ его было слышно в европейской части СССР порой лучше, чем с острова...
> 
> 
> Вы можете хихикать и дальше, но очень часто примерно так и было.. в открытых источниках отмечалось несколько фактов из которых следовало, что в определённое время надо брать на контроль определённые частоты, что и делалось...


+1 Cогласен полностью. 

Против физики не попрешь...

----------


## alexvolf

> Виртуальный такой, медийный... 
> НТВ, там, "Итоги", Киселев, Миткова...


 Далеко Не вертуальный,а что не наесть самый был реальный по прослушке высших должностных лиц государства под прикрытием  медийного комплекса...

----------


## alexvolf

> Не, ну я не в теме. Меня тогда еще и на свете не было. Когда ДОСАРМ образовался.


 Так что там свистело у Черной Птицы?

----------


## Привод

(Копирайт) Отличительным *разведпризнаком SR-71* является упоминание текущего время Гринвича только в минутах текущего часа, т.е. Op's normal at 34, тогда как RC-135, TR-1 и U-2 в 4-х значном формате, 0834, 8 часов 34 мин. Ну и конечно сдавленный голос в высотном костюме,* характерный фон радиостанции*, пеленг Баренцево, потом Балтика, болтающиеся KC-135Q по его маршруту-модификация танкеров, сделанных для его заправки на большей высоте. И приятное осознание того, что летит он в компании двух МиГ-25.

Взято отсюда: (*форум сканеристов*-
Тема: 112430 кГц "Альфа". Основная частота системы Giant Talk Стратегического командования ВВС США. Осень 1987 года).

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/records/file7504/

----------


## Привод

> Так что там свистело у Черной Птицы?


В ссылке форума сканнеристов есть запись перехвата СР-71. С явными признаками паразитной АМ. Ее и обсуждают сканеристы. Запись...

----------


## alexvolf

> (Копирайт) 
> http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/records/file7504/


 Привод
Спасибо за ссылку.Никогда на этом сайте не был.Закачаю MPEG-послушаю.
 Сразу возник вопрос,правда не к Вам, а к тому Илье который выложил
данный файл-он пишет что усе писал на службе в Калуге.Вот здесь самое главное как это ему милому в те годы позволили вынести пленочку с записью?

----------


## alexvolf

> Круто!
> Лучшего применения, чем озвучка забугорных ТВК с разлетом изображение - звук, отличающимся от 6500 кГц для Кайры не придумать.


  Относительно Кайры (пока закачивается файл).Сейчас можно улыбаться по поводу советской радиотехники,но в свое время РПУ Р-375 был что надо и стоял на борту не какого-нибудь ероплана,а Ил-20 обьяснять не надо зачем?

----------


## Привод

> Относительно Кайры (пока закачивается файл).Сейчас можно улыбаться по поводу советской радиотехники,но в свое время РПУ Р-375 был что надо и стоял на борту не какого-нибудь ероплана,а Ил-20 обьяснять не надо зачем?


Почему же? Интересно. Если можно конечно...

----------


## Привод

> Относительно Кайры (пока закачивается файл).Сейчас можно улыбаться по поводу советской радиотехники,но в свое время РПУ Р-375 был что надо и стоял на борту не какого-нибудь ероплана,а Ил-20 обьяснять не надо зачем?


Ну СР-71 на Р-399 бодали. Вот его фотка из вышеуказанной ссылки сканеристов. Там на 9 страниц сканеристского флуда по СР-71...

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну СР-71 на Р-399 бодали. Вот его фотка из вышеуказанной ссылки сканеристов. Там на 9 страниц сканеристского флуда по СР-71...


 Дело в том,что мы здесь ветку зафлудили.Если есть желание -открывайте в курилке тему типа " Связь в ВВС"- можем продолжить разговор,правда от всего этого я давно отошел,но что знаю могу
поделится на сколько будет возможно.//

----------


## Привод

> Дело в том,что мы здесь ветку зафлудили.Если есть желание -открывайте в курилке тему типа " Связь в ВВС"- можем продолжить разговор,правда от всего этого я давно отошел,но что знаю могу
> поделится на сколько будет возможно.//


А почему в курилке? Связь все-таки :) Может сам создашь? Ты ж старожил. Лучше если связь, навигация, локация, что нить из специальных РЭС. Что можно обсуждать, конечно по открытым источникам. А то я кроме Р-801 и ПАР-8 ничего не помню уже. 
Фотка Р-801 внизу. ПАР-9 в профиле. :Smile: 
Я поддержу тему. Только не в курилке...

----------


## alexvolf

> А почему в курилке? Связь все-таки :) Может сам создашь? Ты ж старожил. Лучше если связь, навигация, локация, что нить из специальных РЭС. Что можно обсуждать, конечно по открытым источникам. А то я кроме Р-801 и ПАР-8 ничего не помню уже. 
> Фотка Р-801 внизу. ПАР-9 в профиле.
> Я поддержу тему. Только не в курилке...


 В таком случае,я лучше промолчу.
Кстати,я что-то не заметил того повода чтобы  перейти  на ТЫ...

----------


## Вовчек

Возвращаясь к теме.
1. Для того чтобы решить задачу перехвата необходимо своевременное обнаружение РТВ цели и устойчивое ее сопровождение(выдача данных).
Прикиньте необходимую дальность обнаружения по цели с М=3 и Н=24 км с учетом пассивного времени, для начала по первичной информации. Это будет несколько сот км. не менее 500 скорей всего.

----------


## Transit

> В случае удачи можно и из пистолета что-нибудь сбить.


Тут вы упускаете из виду тот факт, что повреждение было нанесено самолету летевшему на крейсерской скорости и потолке, т.е. с теми параметрами полета за счет которых он считался неуязвимым.

----------


## An-Z

> Ну если только разведчики стали работать в качестве ретрансляторов то тогда конечно или они за 2 тыс.км просили включить ДПРМ и освободить полосу?(плоский юмор)...
>  An-Z ,Вы некогда не задумывались над тем,что принятый на вооружение во второй половине 60-х годов SR-71, облетевший не один раз территории (именно территории, а не границы) многих государств Китай,Корея,Египед,Куба и т.д. не разу не углубился в советское воздушное пространство...
> Поинтересуйтесь у Дмитрия Срибного,думаю так, что сей вопрос у них  был задан в свое время.


:) посыл к Диме улыбнул, обязательно поинтересуюсь, особенно если Вы поясните какой именно "сей вопрос.." и у кого у "них"...
На Ваше "Вы некогда не задумывались..." отвечу честно, нет. И некогда было, и ответ знал, ибо не раз присутствовал при разговорах нашего оперативного дежурного с оперативным КПВО после которого в воздух поднималась авиация.




> Совершенно естественно, что даты, время и маршруты полетов разведчиков строжайше секретились, поэтому я сильно сомневаюсь, чтобы в открытых источниках публиковались какие-то факты, которые все это раскрывали. По данным разведки-возможно. Но, чтоб в газете?


Ну не надо утрировать, открытыми источниками называются не только газеты. Информация о которой Вы говорите в мирное время не закрывается, а наоборот всех мирных эксплуатантов предупреждают(авиацию по  сетям ИКАО), в такое то время такой то район закрыт для пролётов на такой то высоте по такой то причине.

Да, коллеги, ближе к теме. Примите для сведения, что примерное место и время нахождения у наших границ  SR-71 было практически всегда известно.

----------


## Привод

> :) Да, коллеги, ближе к теме. Примите для сведения, что примерное место и время нахождения у наших границ  SR-71 было практически всегда известно.


+1 Соответственно вероятность встречи с истребителями авиации войск ПВО (как правило парой), несшими боевое дежурство в воздухе, была достаточной для перехвата SR-71?

----------


## Вовчек

В Японии начинал взлетать  и у нас в дежурном звене тоже двигатели запускали.
В этих условиях вероятность наведения была очень высокой. Но только в этих условиях.

----------


## Привод

> В Японии начинал взлетать  и у нас в дежурном звене тоже двигатели запускали.
> В этих условиях вероятность наведения была очень высокой. Но только в этих условиях.


А встречали СР-71 на каком удалении? 

*(Копирайт)

Пользователь: Pokrovsky (IP-адрес скрыт) 
Дата: 30, March, 2008 10:37


И еще. На параллельных курсах с SR-71 вдоль границы ходить было ну никак. Слишком быстрый, собака. 

В районе Баренцева моря это выглядело так. Подлетает SR-71 к границе, навстречу ему идет пара(именно пара, а не одиночный истребитель). Тот большим таким радиусом отворачивает, подходит к границе в другом месте. Навстречу несется вторая пара - из дежурного звена другого полка. 

А первая - ковыляет себе обатно на аэродром. Ей уже больше никуда не успеть.*
http://www.supernovum.ru/forum/read.php?3,59364,60301

----------


## Привод

> C а/б Милденхолл в 85-87 годах самолеты взлетали примерно 2-3 раза в неделю. В 80-90% случаев они летели не в Италию или Грецию, а на север вдоль границ СССР через Северное и Баренцево море. Где-то там делали петлю и приходили назад. Иногда улетали вообще до Японии на а/б Кадена, но это было редко, может раз в 2 месяца. Это - когда меняли самолет и/или экипаж. В Милденхолле их обычно было 2-3 самолета. За время полета самолет заправляли 2 раза. Один раз- в теч. 30 минут после взлета (он взлетал полупустой) и потом где-то в середине полета. Обычно полет длился часа 3,5-5. Еще одно место дислокации SR-71 было где-то в странах НАТО в Средиземноморье. Те самолеты летали реже.
> 
> Про "сбивать" SR-ры я никогда ничего не слышал. За что их сбивать, если они не входят в пространство СССР? За день до начала бомбардировок Римини и Бенгази в 86-м году SR-71 полетал в той зоне очень хорошо. Это был его "нестандартный маршрут". Потом этих папуасов мочканули америкосы так, что мало не покажется. Придурок Каддафи назвал незадолго до этого Рейгана грязной собакой :))
> 
> Обычно SR-ра при плановом полете вдоль границ СССР сопровождали пара МиГ-25, которые сменялись за его полет раза по 3-4. Потом говорили,что из-за очень прожорливых движков их срочно стали менять на -31е.


+1

На мой взгляд тема раскрыта практически полностью (если вчитываться, слушать радиоперехват, комментарии, то все понятно. Детали может и важны, но уже не особо принципиальны. Автору темы и всем участникам спасибо. 73, Over...

----------


## Redan

Из книги Игоря Пыхалова "Спецслужбы США" (в Приложении "№5 Некоторые типы разведывательных самолетов США",Серия «Спецслужбы мира», 
Санкт-Петербург, Издательский Дом «Нева» 
Москва, «ОЛМА-ПРЕСС», 
2002 г.:
http://www.patriotica.ru/books/pyh_usa/index.html

"SR-71 "Blackbird" ("Черная птица")

Стратегический самолет-разведчик, который, по замыслу его создателей, должен был прийти на смену U-2.

Если главной защитой U-2 от ПВО вероятного противника являлась большая высота полета, то при создании SR-71 ставка была сделана на скорость полета плюс малозаметность для радиолокаторов.

Разработка SR-71 велась все тем же конструкторским бюро "Сканк уоркс" корпорации "Локхид". Его первоначальным конструкторским обозначением было RS-71, однако благодаря президенту Джонсону, который, официально объявляя о создании самолета, перепутал порядок букв, название пришлось изменить. Непосредственным предшественником и прототипом новой машины явился А-12, о котором уже рассказано выше.

Обладая титановым корпусом, SR-71 имел необычные очертания: длинный, сужающийся фюзеляж с очень малым поперечным сечением, встроенные дельтовидные крылья с закругленными кончиками. Носовая часть фюзеляжа приплюснута и имеет острые края по бокам. Гондолы с турбореактивными двигателями встроены в крылья и на каждой установлено по низкому килю, чуть загнутому внутрь. Во время полетов на максимальной скорости благодаря нагреву обшивки фюзеляж "растягивался" почти на полметра.

Подобный самолет был сложным и чрезвычайно дорогостоящим не только в производстве, но и в эксплуатации. Для него требовалось огромное количество топлива, причем специального, запасы которого занимали почти все свободное место в фюзеляже и служили также в качестве теплопоглотителя. Кроме того, самолет мог дозаправляться в воздухе.

В отличие от U-2 и A-12, SR-71 имел экипаж из двух человек. Однако при этом он, как и его предшественники, был лишен защитного вооружения. Его главным назначением были фотосъемка и радиолокационная разведка.

SR-71 был принят на вооружение в январе 1966 года. Новые машины получил 9-й авиаполк стратегической разведки ВВС США. SR-71 действовал не только с территории Соединенных Штатов, но также с баз на Окинаве и в Великобритании.

Самолет широко применялся для облетов Китая. В 1967 году SR-71 сфотографировал испытание китайской термоядерной бомбы. В 1968 году самолет был впервые применен в небе Вьетнама. В дальнейшем он использовался для ведения разведки над территориями Кубы, Ливии, Никарагуа, на Ближнем Востоке и в Персидском заливе.

Кроме того, самолет совершал разведывательные полеты вдоль побережья Баренцева и Балтийского морей, однако без захода в советское воздушное пространство. Последнее неудивительно. Хотя американцы и хвастаются тем, что в небе Северной Кореи и Северного Вьетнама SR-71 продемонстрировал способность уходить от ракет устаревшего советского зенитно-ракетного комплекса С-75, однако с более новыми комплексами, такими, как С-200, они явно предпочитали не связываться.

В марте 1990 года полеты SR-71 были прекращены, а самолеты подверглись списанию. Причиной такого решения, в первую очередь, стала чудовищная дороговизна их эксплуатации. Примечательно, что более старый и менее "навороченный" U-2 в это время продолжал оставаться в эксплуатации. Однако пять лет спустя, в 1995 году, Конгресс США все-таки выделил средства на "реанимацию" двух SR-71.

Точное количество произведенных SR-71 является засекреченным. Предполагается, что всего было выпущено 28 машин. При этом следует иметь в виду, что из-за высоких технических требований и стоимости эксплуатации самолета, количество машин этого типа, одновременно находившихся в "рабочем состоянии", никогда не превышало 8-9. Поскольку сразу после прекращения выпуска SR-71 технологическое оборудование было уничтожено, больше этих самолетов выпустить не представляется возможным.

SR-71 является обладателем многим авиационных рекордов по скорости и высоте полета, которые до сих пор не побиты."

http://www.patriotica.ru/books/pyh_usa/p13_5.html

А здесь можно скачать документальный фильм об этом самолете:

Крылья России: Самолет Lockheed SR-71 "Blackbird" (Черный дрозд) [Документальный, DVDRip]:

http://www.torrentino.ru/torrents/60945

Крылья России: Самолет Lockheed SR-71 "Blackbird" (Черный дрозд) 
Жанр: Документальный 
Продолжительность: 0:46:18 
Описание: SR-71 участвовал в разведке Вьетнама и Северной Кореи в 1968 году. Во время холодной войны фотографировал расположения советских войск на Кольском полуострове и Кубе. В 1973 году во время арабо-израильской войны Судного дня Blackbird проводил фоторазведку Египта, Иордании и Сирии. Неоднократно нарушал воздушное пространство СССР[3]. Кроме стратегической разведки, этот уникальный самолёт выполнял аэродинамические исследования NASA по программам AST (Advanced Supersonic Technology — перспективные гиперзвуковые технологии) и SCAR (Supersonic Cruise Aircraft Research — разработка самолёта с гиперзвуковой скоростью полёта). 
Часто путают три различных самолета: A-12, YF-12 и SR-71. Все они сконструированы в Skunk works — подразделении перспективных разработок компании Локхид (Lockheed). 
SR-71 способен развивать скорость, в 3 раза превосходящую скорость звука, при этом из-за трения о воздух его титановая обшивка нагревается до температуры 300 градусов С. Такие температурные перепады потребовали применения необычных конструктивных решений. Для охлаждения обшивки используется циркуляция топлива JP-7, при этом оно крайне «летучее» и достаточно быстро покидает баки через малейшие неплотности топливной системы. Расход топлива на крейсерской скорости около 600 кг в минуту, в результате для обеспечения нормальной длительности и дальности полёта полная заправка утяжеляла самолёт более чем в 2 раза. Взлёт с такой нагрузкой был очень проблематичен, и при эксплуатации с обычных аэродромов самолёт взлетал с минимальным количеством топлива на борту, набирал высоту, дозаправлялся, и только после этого уходил на задание. Вообще же, среднестатистический вылет данного самолёта с двумя дозаправками (с учётом обслуживания его, заправщика и другого необходимого обеспечения) обходился казне США в сумму около 8 миллионов долларов, а скорость полёта и высота полёта не позволяли получить достаточно детальные снимки объектов - поэтому в течение всего срока службы этих самолётов не утихали споры об актуальности применения такого самолёта при сравнении со спутниками-шпионами. 
SR-71 Blackbird установил в 1976 году абсолютный рекорд скорости, который держится до сих пор: 3529,56 км/ч. 
Качество: DVDRip 
Формат: MPEG 
Видео кодек: MPEG1 
Видео: 320 x 240 mpeg

----------


## Привод

> создании SR-71 ставка была сделана на скорость полета плюс малозаметность для радиолокаторов.


А снижение заметности как было реализовано? Имеется ввиду снижение радиолокационной контрастности.

----------


## Redan

Наверное,той же технологией,которую используют самолеты "Стелс" (я же не конструктор и не пилот SR-71 ).Вот здесь в он-лайне можно почитать книгу об этом самолете:

http://www.kodges.ru/library/view/22194/page/1.htm

-Несколько дополнений про начало этой ветки,где про дозаправку ТУ-16 в начале 80-х на ТОФ говорилось и попытке помешать этому американскими военными пилотами...У меня отец служил офицером в МРА на ТУ-16 в 60-70-80-х гг. на ТОФ и ДКБФ,штурманом 1-го класса.По его словам,на ТОФ по отношение к нашим советским военным самолетам ТУ-16 очень агрессивно,нагло и борзо в 60-70-х гг. вели себя японские истребители,а американцы наоборот-дружелюбно.Типа того,что американец подлетит,крылышками покачает,покажет бутылку пойла,или фото голой бабы,улыбнется,весело пожестикулирует итп.,а японские военные летчики-истребители-наоборот,они были совершенно другими людьми-беспринцыпными,жесткими,на  глыми,непонимающие юмора,лётной этики,авиационной коорпоротивности итп.Как было на ТОФ в 80-х гг. не знаю-отец перевелся служить в середине 70-х гг. в МРА ДКБФ за 10.000 км. от того региона на запад.Но байку про попытку посадить на палубу авианосца ВМС США самолет я слышал ранее,но она была про ТУ-95,а не ТУ-16...

----------


## Redan

Что еще могу сказать про SR-71?Только один такой малоинтересный для историков авиации факт из личной жизни.Несколько лет назад стоял в лютую метель на автобусной остановке в г.Таллинн (Эстония) в ожидании автобуса.Рядом ёжился от холода мужчина в годах.Автобуса не было долго и от скуки мы с ним разговорились:"рыбак" видет "рыбака" из далека.)))Оказалось,что он бывший майор ПВО СССР,служил ранее в ЭССР.Ну,я ему тоже свою военную и полувоенную биографию кратко рассказал.Так вот он мне поведал,что в конце 80-х гг. они (ПВО СССР в ЭССР) засекли полет над Балтикой SR-71,были подняты в воздух по-тревоге истребители с территории Эстонии,но пока они взлетали,американец ушел из нейтральных вод в сторону заграницы.А когда я ему рассказал про то,как ПВО в ЭССР прошляпили в конце 80-х-начале 90-х гг. пролет спасательных иностранных ЛА в районе советской территориальной погранзоны Моонзунда,когда во время шторма ночью погиб со всем экипажем финский сухогруз,бывший пв-ошник покраснел (в мороз!),замолчал и обиделся...Об этой истории я ранее рассказывал в другой ветке этого форума...

----------


## Привод

> http://www.kodges.ru/library/view/22194/page/1.htm


Спасибо!



> а американцы наоборот-дружелюбно.Типа того,что американец подлетит,крылышками покачает,покажет бутылку пойла,или фото голой бабы,улыбнется,весело пожестикулирует итп.,


Так и было. Подтверждаю. Наши отвечали взаимностью. Чего нельзя сказать об англичанах. С надменными лицами. Кстати так не только в воздухе, но и в море. Моряки наверное могут подтвердить. По нашему одрап - пара палубных истребителей вывела нашего разведчика на авианосец. Но отснять его не давали, нырнув под него. Потом провожали пока топливо позволяло. По доброму разошлись. Рассказал наш выпускник из Иркутского объединения ВВС, непосредственный участник события. 



> Что еще могу сказать про SR-71? в конце 80-х гг. они (ПВО СССР в ЭССР) засекли полет над Балтикой SR-71,были подняты в воздух по-тревоге истребители с территории Эстонии,но пока они взлетали,американец ушел из нейтральных вод в сторону заграницы.


Ну вот еще одно подтверждение, что разведывательная авиация США после высотного У-2, перешла к скоростному SR-71 для обеспечения неуязвимости своих воздушных разведчиков. Подтверждение одного из вопросов темы.

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо!
> Ну вот еще одно подтверждение, что разведывательная авиация США после высотного У-2, перешла к скоростному SR-71 для обеспечения неуязвимости своих воздушных разведчиков. Подтверждение одного из вопросов темы.


 Пускать SR-71 на разведку было очень дорогим делом.Один полет Черной Птицы обходился для МО США (читай налогоплательщикам) в 50 тыс.зеленой бумаги.Поэтому забугорные  рыцари замочной скважины довольно  часто использовали высотный TR-1 по программе PLSS,наряду  с Ф-15 с длинофокусным АФА...

----------


## Redan



----------


## alexvolf

> Так было всегда,так есть и сейчас.Такие-же технические средства обнаружения надводных и воздушных целей,тогда имели и ВС СССР:ПВО и ПВ КГБ.Лучше или хуже-не важно.Например,на советском ПТН (посту технического наблюдения) береговой сухопутной погранзаставы обязательно была РЛС и прожектор
> 
> Вуаля!Учитывая все это,пилотами SR-71 были военные летчики экстра-класса!Да,они враги,но врага нужно и уважать за мастерство,за профессионализм!


 Уваж.Евгений
Оправдываете свой ник. РЕДАН при глиссировании опять высокую волну поднял.
При чем здесь ПВО и ПВ КГБ? Знаете ли Вы что почти все стационарные РЛС ПВО выключались на время пролета Черной птицы- сопровождали цель только мобильные комплексы,которые меняли затем свое положение 
после пролета? Более того, как правильно заметил уваж Андрей наши перехватчики заранее поднимались в воздух еще до входа SR в зону Балтики...
Какой прожектор ПТН с дальностью до 20км- кого освещать -тучи над городом Таллин? Извините но все как-то не по деловому...

----------


## Redan

alexvolf:Если высокую волну не подымать,то и тема интересная заглохнет,а этого бы не хотелось!)))Вы-невнимательны:прожектор за 20 км.,а РЛС-за 160 (перечитайте мой пост выше!).Про то,что вы указали-не знал...Извините,очень интересно.Продолжайте,пожа  луйста.

-Что касается высокого мастерства американских военных летчиков,пилотировавших самолеты SR-71:

1.просто поставьте себя на их место (говорю так,чтобы любой форумчанин и гость данного форума смог это понять):военный-разведывательный полет вдали от своей родины над враждебной территорией (по тем временам для них-СССР),напичканной ракетными системами ПВО,пограничниками и агентурой во всех слоях общества.

2.Методика допросов в органах КГБ-МВД-расколится даже "грецкий орешек",при всей его "крепкости".В спецучебнике ГРУ сказано примерно так про методику допроса военнопленных:в Гестапо-раскалывался каждый третий,в НКВД-все...Американцы во время войны во Вьетнаме поступали с несговорчивыми военнопленными и бесполезной агентурой так:сажали их в боевой вертолет,взлетали и с большой высоты пинком под зад сбрасывали в открытую дверь над джунглями...

3.Каждый военный пилот американского развед-самолета,совершающего свои коварные и подлые полеты над СССР,имел с собой яд,чтобы убить себя в случае плена.В истории таких случаев не было.Даже военный пилот самолета-разведчика U-2 Пауэрс испугался и не воспользовался этим спецсредством.За что ему потом американские спецслужбы "отомстили"-через несколько лет Пауэрс погибнет при невыясненных обстоятельствах в вертолетной авиакатастрофе на территории США...

4."Разведка-это игра без правил!",Председатель КГБ СССР,генерал-армии В.Крючков.

5.Вы готовы в подобный разведполет?!)))

----------


## alexvolf

> alexvolf:Если высокую волну не подымать,то и тема интересная заглохнет,а этого бы не хотелось!)))  
> 
> 5.Вы готовы в подобный разведполет?!)))


 Уваж.Redan
На Ваш провакационный вопрос отвечу словами  юных ПИОНЕРОВ  -"Всегда готов!" ,но время как известно не затормозишь,поэтому карты
и прочие атрибуты переданы в надежные руки молодых,здоровых и
энергичных...
Что касается полетов Черной Птицы  вдоль границ Союза ССР тема
действительно интересная,окруженная  недосказанным или просто забытыми фактами и мифотворчеством без которого жизнь привратилась-бы в серые будни...

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Привод



----------


## alexvolf

> Фигасе небольшое отступление! Да тут на три темы минимум. Об орбитальной группировке ИСЗ-разведчиков, М...КЕ Беленко и "галсах", ЛТХ  , ФАИ, ГАИ...
> 
> Да еще и с продолжение следует...:) :)


 Привод
Если что-то не устраивает -переключайтесь на другой канал. Фигасе-развешивайте своим друзьям ...

----------


## Привод

> запустили в космич. пространство два спутника-шпиона под названием (если память не изменяет) Форрестол 1,2.


Память Вам изменяет. Спутники Кихоул-11 и Кихоул-12 :) :) :)

А Форрестол - это авианосец:)

----------


## Nazar

Спокойней горячие финские парни, не заводитесь.

----------


## alexvolf

> Память Вам изменяет. Спутники Кихоул-11 и Кихоул-12 :) :) :)
> 
> А Форрестол - это авианосец:)


 Привод
Вас же тогда наверное и в проекте не было...
Да, память подвела слегка,но после некоторых далеко нетактичных напоминаний- вспомнил мудренное заокеанское название ИСЗ с двумя русскими Р- "Феррет" и даже больше чем надо РН с помощью которого выводились эти шпионы-Титан-3И-Аджена Д и даже многоспектральную 
фотокамеру фирмы Кодак-Айтек. О как! Память на месте-не переживайте.

----------


## Привод

> вспомнил мудренное заокеанское название ИСЗ с двумя русскими Р- "Феррет"


Может Феррет-Д? :Smile: 



> шпионы-на месте-не переживайте.


Всегда на месте! :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

Привод
Ваши приколы очень несерьезно.Пора выходить из детского возраста...


Раз уж вопрос коснулся стратегической разведки и в частности аппаратов космической разведки то, следует сказать,что к началу 1980г США  вывела 865 шпионских ИСЗ (срок жизни которых на полярных орбитах составлял абсолютно разное время.Например активность ИСЗ "Самос" который просматривал нашу родную территорию в видимом и ИК диапазонах составляла 20 суток,а экспонированная пленка сбрасывалась
с орбиты в спец контейнерах,на ее отлов в океан выходили корабли ВМФ США ).По принятой в США программе "Дискаверер" только в период с 1963-по 1968гг США вывела на орбиту более 100 ИСЗ "Самос", которые к 1970г ОБЛЕТЫВАЛИ нашу территорию 12 раз за сутки.В конце концов американцам надоело тратить деньги  на маложивущие ИСЗ (перигей составлял 150-180км) и в 1973г они выводят на орбиту "Биг Берд"(фирма Локхид) с двумя шедеврами фотопромышленности фирм Истэм Кодак и Перкин-Элмер.Инфо с Большой Птицы уже не сбрасывалась
 в контейнерах,а передавалась по широкополосным каналам в приемные центры на Гавайи и Нью Хэмпшир.
В июле 1976г после полученных положительных результатов по эксплуатации Большой Птицы,американцы запуливают на орбиту те два ИСЗ которые указал Привод.Но сей момент уже из другой программы принятой МО США-сугубо РТР,которая  носила название (если память не изменяет)-"РИОЛИТ". Спутники были напичканы до отказа аппаратурой РТР .Перигей над нашей  территорией составлял около 630 км.Назначение ИСЗ перехват телеметрии с советских МБР морского и шахтного базирования.

----------


## Redan

Друзья!Нашел шикарную книгу на русском языке про данный самолет со всеми ТТД,чертежами,фото,скачать можно бесплатно здесь:

http://www.avsim.su/f/dokumentaciya-...n=download&hl=

История создания и эксплуатации стратегического самолета-разведчика SR-71. 
Файл PDF!Автор: Комиссаров Д. С., Удалов К. Г.

-Ухожу в глубокий анабиоз (т.е. чтение данного опуса).До связи!

----------


## alexvolf

Так как тема у нас связанная с перехватом SR-71,позволю сказать несколько слов о средствах радиосвязи применяемых ВВС США в 70-х годах (или еще раз о радиоперехватах).

В начале 70-х годов вооруженные силы (в том числе и ВВС) США осуществили переход от ламповой  к полупроводниковой технике связи. Применение ПП техники позволили ВВС более широко использовать возможности аппаратуры и решить следующие задачи- осуществить ближнию радиотелефонную командную (в ряде случаев -цифровую) связь между ЛА в полете и КП при помощи бортовых малогабаритных РС 
в диапазонах 225-400 МГц,уверенную связь для самолетов стратегической и ВТ авиации в зонах с  интенсивными полетами ЛА ГА (нац. и интерцентрами УВД ГА) в диапазонах 108-152 МГц.,а также  обеспечить ВТ и разведывательную авиацию средствами ПП РС  КВ диапазона 2-30 МГц и средствами  глобальной связи с использованием саттелитной системы AfSatCom УКВ диапазона 225-400 мгц.Внедрить  на ЛА ВКП стратегического командования ВВС США аппаратуру СДВ для связи с субмаринами диапазона 12-60 кГц и обеспечить стратегической многоканальной сатсистемой диапазона 7-8 ГГц.
Понятное дело,что ЛА стратегической разведки не обошли стороной,в том числе и ЧЕРНУЮ ПТИЦУ на борту которой помимо всех наворотов БРЭО связи и РТР была установлена аппаратура закрытой связи KY-28 или KY-58 (как впрочем и на остальных ЛА,сейчас это не имеет значения).Вся устаревшая аппаратура AN/FRC-27,34,51,109 была в короткий срок демонтирована и заменена новой.Примером может служить принятая на вооружение в 1974г. твердотельная (с использованием МС) УКВ РС фирмы "Магнавокс" AN/ARC-164.Радиостанция имела 7 тыс. фиксированных частот,20 из которых имели предварительную настройку,что обеспечивало  вхождение в беспоисковую связь с точностью +-2,5КГц в диапазоне температур -55 до +71 град.
Данная РС продержалась недолго и была снята в 1978г в замен на новую AN/ARC 186.К этому времени  на орбитах  уже вращались связные ИСЗ ТакСат-1,LES-5 и 6.(Небольшая справка-К 1985г.количество  систем спутниковой связи установленных на В-52 было доведено до 231 ед).
Возможность отслеживать все новшества происходящие в области связи ВВС США (и не только),была возложена ПРМ-центр расположенный в Лурдесе (куба),но это уже отдельный разговор. 

Лирическое отступление закончено.Переходим  вплотную к теме...

----------


## Привод

> Друзья!Нашел шикарную книгу на русском языке про данный самолет со всеми ТТД,чертежами,фото,скачать можно бесплатно здесь:
> 
> http://www.avsim.su/f/dokumentaciya-...n=download&hl=
> 
> История создания и эксплуатации стратегического самолета-разведчика SR-71. 
> Файл PDF!Автор: Комиссаров Д. С., Удалов К. Г.
> 
> -Ухожу в глубокий анабиоз (т.е. чтение данного опуса).До связи!


Мы его вот таким ПВО собъем :) Слышь, *alexvolf* блестни эрудицией про ПВО флота...  :Smile: 

http://video.mail.ru/mail/solusenko/Sineva/2.html

----------


## alexvolf

Вернемся к перехватам Черной Птицы.Замечу,что все события судить могу только субъективно,поэтому мнение пишушего может
контрастно отличаться от мнения уваж.форумчан.Повторять информацию полученную из мурзилок или от соседа по даче не намерен,
поэтому с удовольствием приму критику от любого летчика и специалиста ПВО.



Итак,если прочитать внимательно  посты данной ветки, начиная с первой страницы можно сделать кое-какие выводы.Прошу участников форума отнестись к моим словам спокойно,т.к.умнее всех вас себя не считаю,тем более в вопросах ПВО.  Однако замечу,что полезной инфо для выводов < 3-5%,остальное... И так на многих форумах посвященных перехвату SR-71.Между тем существует множество монографий посвяшенных Черной птице (насчитал около 4 на русском и 5 на анг. языках.Возможно еще  есть на китайском,французском и т.д. К сожалению не полиглот.
Повторять историю создания,ЛТХ,конструкцию самолета не имеет смысла все прекрасно это знают.Как впрочем и таблицу рекордов установленных на этом самолете.

 Судя по литературе (список составлять не буду все знают о каких монографиях идет речь) и сообщениям на других авиафорумах
вопрос по перехвату SR-71 рассматривается довольно витеевато- загадочно.Возникает вопрос -так были РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ПЕРЕХВАТЫ или нет?
Что известно (и подтверждено со слов участниками событий) о полетах Черной Птицы к нашим границам?
Как я  писал выше, данных о полетах SR-71 над нашей территорией (или вхождение в воздушное пространство СССР где-либо)
в 70-е годы нет,хотя американцы начиная с 1965г  обснимали каждый клочек территории Китая (есть офиц.Нота протеста МИД Китая),затем провели целый ряд разведывательных полетов над территориями других государств,в том числе и Кубой (реально и документально подтвердив существование ПРМ-центра в Лурдасе (см.фото).Наконец Сев.Корея применяла комплексы ПВО против SR-71(и это также официально отмечено
уже Конгрессом США). Информация от Беленко о том, что до 1976г SR-71 летал вдоль наших границ на ДВ, дразня МиГ-25, вызвала улыбку крупного специалиста по воздушной разведке генерала Чарлза А.Гэбриэла, но вполне серьезно была встречена американскими обывателями (Los Angeles Time 2/10.1983г).Поэтому доверия  этой инфо ровно О,но к сожалению она перепечатывается из одной монографии в другую (русский вариант) без каких либо комментариев.
 Как известно регулярные полеты Черной Птицы вдоль наших воздушных границ на Севере,Балтике и ДВ начались в 1981г, с приходом администрации Рейгана к власти США т.е. в 1981г.Упоминание отдельных военнослужащих ПВО,о том что они яко-бы в 1980г следили за полетом SR-71(вели от Филиппин) считаю не серьезным.Поэтому из всех семи страниц данной ветки можно выделить лишь сообщения от уваж.ВОВЧЕКА и ЮКИ (без обид). Почему? Да очень просто-Вовчек привел реальный факт(думаю приведет еще не один),а Юки теоретически обоснованную версию.Судя по информации с других форумов можно  сделать однозначный вывод-  хоть полеты SR-71 были регулярными, авиация ПВО СССР не давала возможности американцам пересечь нашу воздушную границу-"шугала".Кому не понятно,но интересно-может взять контурную карту и отрисовать все маршруты Черной Птицы,они достаточно известны...Понятно,что такие полеты держали в напряжении не только наших летчиков,но 
и всю систему ПВО СССР.Американцы прекрасно понимали и давали себе отчет в том,что наведенные в ППС пара МиГ-25 не оставляли им шанса на спасение. А зажигалась или нет лампа "ПР" в кабине МиГ-25
это совсем другой вопрос...

----------


## Привод

Данная система ПВО флота - Ракета стратегическая морская (РСМ "Синева" способна уничтожить любую воздушную цель... еще на стоянке... :Smile:  О ее точности можно судить по фразе из клипа. ((с)...И в *кол* на Камчатке, по звездам нацелена точно...).

Клип снят на РПКСН "Дельфин" Проект 667БДРМ. атомоход "Екатеринбург". Командир - 1 ранга Рачук Сергей. Выпускник ВВМУПП им. Ленинского Комсомола. Дальность стрельбы 11000 ткм. Отработал на прошедших в 2008 году учениях "Стабильность 2008".
Данные открыто выложены в сети.  :Smile: 

http://video.mail.ru/mail/solusenko/Sineva/1.html

----------


## muk33

> Данная система ПВО флота - Ракета стратегическая морская (РСМ "Синева" способна уничтожить любую воздушную цель... еще на стоянке... О ее точности можно судить по фразе из клипа. ((с)...И в *кол* на Камчатке, по звездам нацелена точно...).
> 
> Клип снят на РПКСН "Дельфин" Проект 667БДРМ. атомоход "Екатеринбург". Командир - 1 ранга Рачук Сергей. Выпускник ВВМУПП им. Ленинского Комсомола. Дальность стрельбы 11000 ткм. Отработал на прошедших в 2008 году учениях "Стабильность 2008".
> Данные открыто выложены в сети. 
> 
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/solusenko/Sineva/1.html


Это вы к чему? Мне кажется с этим вам сюда http://naflote.ru/how-to.php

----------


## Привод

> Это вы к чему?


К тому, что вот такое:



> Продолжая тему, сделаю небольшое лирическое отступление.


Вместе с этим:



> Продолжение следует.


Вызвало правильную оценку:



> alexvolf:Если волну не подымать,то и тема интересная заглохнет,а этого бы не хотелось!


И заслуживает того, что в миниатюре.

А если проще, то не надо кормить тролля... :D

----------


## alexvolf

> К тому, что вот такое:
> 
> Вместе с этим:
> 
> Вызвало правильную оценку:
> 
> И заслуживает того, что в миниатюре.
> 
> А если проще, то не надо кормить тролля... :D


 Улыбнуло...
Сразу приношу извинения модераторам.
 Вообще не хотел отвечать человеку у которого полностью отсутствует
такт, но ввернутое  иностранное слово ТРОЛЛЬ -заставило.Хамить не привык,но хаму-отвечаю по хамски.Привод,что ты дергаешься  как треска пойманная на блесну-"штравник",повторяю еще раз- не нравиться выключи канал,а не засер... своим мусором ветки.

----------


## Привод

> Улыбнуло...
> .


 *del*
Классные были фотки? :Smile: 

http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...jpg&rpt=simage

----------


## FLOGGER

> Тут вы упускаете из виду тот факт, что повреждение было нанесено самолету летевшему на крейсерской скорости и потолке, т.е. с теми параметрами полета за счет которых он считался неуязвимым.


А Вы упускаете из виду тот факт, что этот СР-71 шел над С.Вьетнамом уже обратным путем. Т. е., он уже прошел этим путем в одну сторону, и в этот раз, когда его обстреляли, тем же путем возвращался. Короче говоря, он уже был "под колпаком" у ПВО СРВ.
P.S. А откуда Вы знаете скорость и высоту СР-71 в том полете?

----------


## Transit

> А Вы упускаете из виду тот факт, что этот СР-71 шел над С.Вьетнамом уже обратным путем.


Кто ж думал, что ракеты могут достать?




> P.S. А откуда Вы знаете скорость и высоту СР-71 в том полете?


Отчет о полете ВХ6734 30.10.67 есть в и-нете: - "The second incident, two days later, on the 18th mission, was the closest an OXCART aircraft ever came to being shot down. Sullivan again was the pilot. On the first pass between Hanoi and Haiphong, radar tracking detected two SAM sites preparing to launch, but neither did. On the second pass toward Hanoi and Haiphong from the west, at least six missiles were fired from sites around the capital. The A-12 was flying at Mach 3.1 at 84,000 feet. Looking out the rear-view periscope, Sullivan reported seeing six vapor trails go up to about 90,000 feet behind the aircraft, arc over, and begin converging on it. He saw four missiles—one as close as 100 to 200 yards away—and three detonations behind the A-12. Six missile contrails appeared on mission photography.

A post-flight inspection at Kadena found that a piece of metal, probably debris from an exploded missile, had penetrated the lower right wing and lodged near the fuel tank. A BLACK SHIELD officer at Kadena noted that the A-12 pilots were “showing considerable anxiety about overflying this area before we get some answers.” Helms ordered that missions be temporarily suspended. None was flown until 8 December. It and the following one two days later photographed the Cambodia-Laos-South Vietnam triborder area and were not sent over the North."

----------


## Chizh

Вот материал про проблемы перехвата SR-71 Миг-25-м.
http://www.wvi.com/~sr71webmaster/mig25.html

----------


## Привод

(с) *US. Air Force Secretary Robert C. Seamans deemed the Mig-25 as "Probably the best interceptor in production in the world today"*Побеседовал со старыми сканнеристами с радиосканнер.ру слушавшими еще Голос Америки в 1976 году аналитические обзоры о МиГ-25, угнанного Беленко. Отзыватись так: Сравнили с летающим танком. Сделан топором (критиковали аэродинамику истребиреля). Из достоинств-скорость. Речь о возможностях противостояния с авиацией НАТО не велась. 
Мое мнение, МиГ-25 при наведении ртв ПВО вполне мог поразить СР-71. Так же и ЗРВ ПВО, являющимися основным,родом войск ПВО.  С точки зрения целесообразности боевого применения МиГ-25 по СР-71 в мирное время, на мой взгляд, в случае нарушения воздушного пространства сбили бы. Как в свое время U-2 (Комплексом средней дальности С-75). Повыше - комплексом С-200Д, ракета 5В25В, В-880М/5В28М или В-880МН/5V28МН  (с ядерной боевой частью). Появился в 1976 году. Обычная и ядерная боевые части, дальность 400 км, высота 40 км. 
Нарушать воздушное пространство СССР, СР-71 не было никакого резона. Пауэрс надолго запомнился. А вскрывать объекты защиты СССР при ведении разведки вдоль его границы не достаточно информативно. Ну вскроют стационарные позиции ЗРВ, РТВ. Измеряют характеристики сигналов (если получится). Отснимут перспективу.  Дальше что? Сумеют ли нанести удары? Много узнали за время полетов СР-71? Окупилось и пригодилось ли? Не окупится и не пригодится. Поэтому и упираться особо в производстве и модернизации самолетов разведчиков СР-71 не было необходимости. *Разведывательные полеты* вдоль границ СССР - *экстремальное* и дорогое *путешествие*. Не всегда еще и целесообразное.  Овчинка выделки не стоит.

----------


## Привод

Взрыв топливного бака СР-71. Фотка.
*Разведывательные полеты вдоль границ СССР - экстремальное и дорогое путешествие.* 

http://video.i.ua/user/74113/593/2491/ - Взрыв топливного бака СР-71. Видео.

----------


## Привод

> как говорят в городе Одесса-имею,что сказать-





> *Как говорят в Одессе "как-то,чего-то не 
> 
> зрозумило"*...





> Вопрос с интереса,как говорят в Одессе -А шо 
> 
> пароплав уже купили?





> МИХАЛЫЧ!!!
> Я вроде не на румынском языке пишу.Что не ясно?


Картина маслом... (с) Суперопер Одесского УгРо Гоцман Давид Маркович

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oetvKPCCy-E

:) Прикольное видео в стиле вышеизложенного. Пародия на фильм 

Ликвидация.    Картина маслом...

----------


## alexvolf

> Картина маслом... (с) Суперопер Одесского УгРо Гоцман Давид Маркович
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oetvKPCCy-E
> 
> :) Прикольное видео в стиле вышеизложенного. Пародия на фильм 
> 
> Ликвидация.    Картина маслом...




 Привод
Ты совсем разволновался- дело попахивает Кащенко...Блесна держит,а ты целую неделю трепыхаешься.Что этим хочешь доказать? То что мозги у тебя инфантильные?. Даю совет-Прекрашай сынок флудить...
Хорошего из этого ничего не выйдет-светишь себя на форуме далеко не с лучшей стороны.Скоро о тебе пародию писать придется...
Без всякого уважения...

----------


## Привод

*del*
Классные были фотки?

http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...jpg&rpt=simage 




> Прекрашай сынок флудить...


 :) 

Мой сынок Мюллеру в рот не влезет. Флудить прекращаю... ;)

:) А вот она в полный рост.

----------


## alexvolf

> *del*
> Классные были фотки?
> 
> http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...jpg&rpt=simage 
> 
>  :) 
> 
> Мой сынок Мюллеру в рот не влезет. Флудить прекращаю... ;)
> 
> :) А вот она в полный рост.


 Воистину в армейской среде говорилось когда-то " Родина ждет Героев,о пи... рожает -дураков!!!!"

----------


## Привод

Дубль 3

*del*
Классные были фотки?

http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...jpg&rpt=simage 




> Прекрашай сынок флудить...


 :) 

Мой сынок Мюллеру в рот не влезет. Флудить прекращаю... ;)

:) А вот она в полный рост.

----------


## Привод

> хоть полеты SR-71 были регулярными, авиация ПВО 
> 
> СССР не давала возможности американцам пересечь нашу воздушную границу
> 
> -"шугала".


Да, выполняли задачи боевого дежурства. 

Вот фильм о противостоянии авиации СССР и США. Достаточно объективный 

обзор истории противостояния, изложенной в теме.

http://video.yandex.ru/users/zpolk-org/view/69/

----------


## Nazar

Еще раз прошу, флудить прекращаем.
Со следующего поста, за личные наезды, оскорбления, мат в форуме и так далее, банить буду без разбора.

Касается всех. Надоело уже ваш срач читать. Нормальную тему в клоаку превращаете. :Mad:

----------


## muk33

> Взрыв топливного бака СР-71. Фотка.
> *Разведывательные полеты вдоль границ СССР - экстремальное и дорогое путешествие.* 
> 
> http://video.i.ua/user/74113/593/2491/ - Взрыв топливного бака СР-71. Видео.


Что-то ссылки ты даешь, привод, на какие-то дилетантские сайты. То "полет МиГ-31", хотя там явно МиГ-25, то "взрыв топливного бака", хотя это известный случай неудачного запуска "Дрона".

----------


## Привод

> Что-то ссылки ты даешь, привод, на какие-то дилетантские сайты. То "полет МиГ-31", хотя там явно МиГ-25, то "взрыв топливного бака", хотя это известный случай неудачного запуска "Дрона".





> Не смотрел, звиняйте :) Поверил названию выложивших ролик *Укрхоум.нет*:
> http://video.ukrhome.net/watch/1860/2443/5207/
> 
> *ukrhome.net*  *МиГ-31. Полет на сверхмалой высоте*


Название ролика о неудачном запуске "Дрона" -

*Взрыв топливного бака SR-71* *Blackbird*

Ссылка - http://video.i.ua/user/74113/593/2491/

Действительно не увязываются названия обоих роликов с содержанием? 
В чьем секторе интернет они выложены? Про SR-71 - в *ua*

Про МиГ-31 - *ukr*home.net 
Неужели братья славяне не следят за формой и содержанием выкладываемой информации? Вопрос обоснованный...

----------


## Redan

Нашел в сети интересное воспоминание советских военнослужащих о разведполетах SR-71 с территории Великобритании в сторону СССР:

"Европа.
Четвертое подразделение 9-го крыла было сформировано на авиабазе Милденхэлл (Mildenhall) в Великобритании в марте 1979 г. На вооружении подразделения состояли четыре разведчика - два SR-71 и два U-2R. Личный состав насчитывал десять офицеров, 80 человек сержантского состава и 50-80 гражданских специалистов. Последних впоследствии заменили всего 14 инженеров и техников фирмы Локхид. Хотя «подразделение 4» оставалось в составе САК, в оперативном отношении оно подчинялось командованию 3-й Воздушной армии, представлявшему ВВС США в Западной Европе. Полеты в воздушном пространстве Западной Европы и вблизи западных границ СССР получили название «Сеньор Раби» («Senior Ruby»). 
Первый SR приземлился в Британии 20 апреля 1979г. В разные периоды времени на Милденхэлл базировалось не менее девяти машин (одновременно - только две). Одним из серьезнейших разведпризнаков в ГРУ являлось общее количество одновременно находящихся в воздухе этих самолетов:
- 1 шт. штатное состояние ВС США.
- 2 шт. повсеместная активизация боеготовности
и, и как следствие, приведение в такое же состояние советских вооруженных сил.
- 3 шт. это война.
Полеты из Милденхэлла выполнялись, главным образом, по двум маршрутам, на слэнге экипажей - на «север» и на «юг». Больше летали на север, этот маршрут получил название «Викинг Норт» («Viking North»). Разведчики летали вдоль побережья Норвегии на фоторазведку Кольского полуострова. Фотоаппаратура позволяла снимать местность на расстоянии до 150 км от линии полета, таким образом SR-71 контролировал всю прибрежную полосу советского Заполярья, не входя в воздушное пространство СССР. В ходе полета разведчик трижды дозаправлялся в воздухе, первый раз - сразу после взлета, второй - над акваторией Норвежского моря и третий - там же, но уже после фотосъемки Кольского полуострова. На обратном пути разведчик «заворачивал» в подбрюшье Скандинавии. Самолет пересекал Данию на высоте 80 000 футов (24 390 м) и скорости М=3,0, пролетал над Балтикой вдоль польского и советского побережья. В районе северной оконечности острова Готланд разведчик закладывал вираж радиусом 110 км и ложился на курс возвращения. Летчик должен был попасть в достаточно узкий коридор между островами Готланд и Эланд, иначе он рисковал «въехать» 
в Швецию. 
Истребители ВВС Швеции JA-37 «Вигген» частенько использовали очередной SR-71 в качестве учебной цели при тренировках на выполнение перехвата скоростного высотного самолета, сближаясь на встречных курсах до расстояния прямой видимости. Обычный полет по северному маршруту занимал четыре часа. Полет на юг длился на час больше, потому что Франция не давала разрешение на пролет боевых самолетов ВВС США над своей территорией. Первую дозаправку экипаж SR-71 выполнял над Северным морем, затем на крейсерском режиме пролетал над Атлантикой и над Гибралтарским проливом и входил в воздушное пространство Средиземноморья. К югу от Сицилии располагалась точка второй дозаправки от танкера КС-135.
После пополнения запаса топлива разведчик брал курс к побережью Ливии, проходил вдоль всей береговой черты, поворачивал на север, пересекал Турцию и оказывался над Черным морем. Возвращение - в обратном порядке, исключая облет Ливии.
В 1985 г. летчики стали отрабатывать полеты над Западной Германией. Однако слишком маленькая территория ФРГ делала излишне высоким риск залета в воздушное пространство ГДР, и глупо было надеяться, что подобный фортель останется безнаказанным. Кроме того, выяснилась практическая бесполезность полетов над Европой по причине метеоусловий - с высоты в 24 км в объективы фотоаппаратов чаще всего попадали лишь облака да клочья тумана. 
Разведчикам из Милденхэлла удалось принять участие в настоящей боевой операции - налете на Ливию в апреле 1986 г. Оба SR-71 подразделения 4 вели 15 апреля фотосъемку результатов налетов авиации ВВС и флота США в ходе операции «Каньон Эльдорадо»."

http://www.torgau.ru/brigada/82brigada/schneekopf.htm
http://www.torgau.ru/brigada/82brigada/index.htm

----------


## ПОМОР

> Вот фильм о противостоянии авиации СССР и США. Достаточно объективный 
> 
> обзор истории противостояния, изложенной в теме.
> 
> http://video.yandex.ru/users/zpolk-org/view/69/


В фильме подведены все итоги, поднятые в теме.

----------


## zjn

> Наверное,той же технологией,которую используют самолеты "Стелс" (я же не конструктор и не пилот SR-71 ).Вот здесь в он-лайне можно почитать книгу об этом самолете:
> 
> http://www.kodges.ru/library/view/22194/page/1.htm
> 
> -Несколько дополнений про начало этой ветки,где про дозаправку ТУ-16 в начале 80-х на ТОФ говорилось и попытке помешать этому американскими военными пилотами...У меня отец служил офицером в МРА на ТУ-16 в 60-70-80-х гг. на ТОФ и ДКБФ,штурманом 1-го класса.По его словам,на ТОФ по отношение к нашим советским военным самолетам ТУ-16 очень агрессивно,нагло и борзо в 60-70-х гг. вели себя японские истребители,а американцы наоборот-дружелюбно.Типа того,что американец подлетит,крылышками покачает,покажет бутылку пойла,или фото голой бабы,улыбнется,весело пожестикулирует итп.,а японские военные летчики-истребители-наоборот,они были совершенно другими людьми-беспринцыпными,жесткими,на  глыми,непонимающие юмора,лётной этики,авиационной коорпоротивности итп.Как было на ТОФ в 80-х гг. не знаю-отец перевелся служить в середине 70-х гг. в МРА ДКБФ за 10.000 км. от того региона на запад.Но байку про попытку посадить на палубу авианосца ВМС США самолет я слышал ранее,но она была про ТУ-95,а не ТУ-16...


Люди любой национальности разные, поэтому как-то опрометчиво называть японцев злыми, а амеров цивилизоваными.Раз на раз не приходится. 
С большой вероятностью реальный случай из темы встреч Ту-16 ОДРАПа на ДВ и перехватчика с авианосца.
 Напомню в корме Ту-16 летали солдаты срочной службы.
Перехватчик (ки) подошли болтаются в зоне видимости. Пилот - негр. Наш боец сначала ох..  ел, негра первый раз увидел. Потом вспомнил речи замполита о проклятых империалистах, снял ботинок и пояснил жестами какого цвета у летчика- перехватчика задница.
Афроамериканец обиделся и так же жестами показал командиру, что у него в корме курят. С вытекающими для бойцов последствиями. Естесственно после посадки.
А баек про разные проделки при встречах в воздухе у нас в полку ходило много.

----------


## Nazar

> С большой вероятностью реальный случай из темы встреч Ту-16 ОДРАПа на ДВ и перехватчика с авианосца.


Насколько мне известно, этот случай произошел на СФ и матросом ( а не солдатом ) срочной службы, летавшим КОУ, был сын командующего флотом и после этого инцидента, он был благополучно доставлен на гаупвахту , по личному распоряжению отца.
Кстати на заправляемых самолетах если срочники и летали КОУ, то крайне редко.

----------


## Антоха

виноват... сразу прошу не ругать если спрашиваю вопрос о котором уже говорилось, но я не увидел... 
В ГСВГ был 787 иап, который с 1982 по 1989 года эксплуатировал МиГ-25ПД и я так понимаю нужны они были исключительно для противодействия SR-71... так вот... были ли случаи перехвата над в Северным морем или ещё где? Там SR вроде как дозаправлялся...

----------


## An-Z

Район дозаправки представляешь? Радиус действия МиГ-25П? От аэродрома до побережья Северного моря по *прямой* 360км, но ктоб его пустил бы туда "по прямой". Так что если и держали в ГСВГ МиГ-25 "исключительно для противодействия SR-71" - в чём я сильно сомневаюсь, то на случай большой войны. Да и само наведение МиГ-25 на такую цель на таких дальностях наверно невозможно

----------


## Антоха

> Район дозаправки представляешь? Радиус действия МиГ-25П? От аэродрома до побережья Северного моря по *прямой* 360км, но ктоб его пустил бы туда "по прямой". Так что если и держали в ГСВГ МиГ-25 "исключительно для противодействия SR-71" - в чём я сильно сомневаюсь, то на случай большой войны. Да и само наведение МиГ-25 на такую цель на таких дальностях наверно невозможно


но в том то и дело, что все западные источники в один голос говорят, что Миг-25 держали против Дроздов... я тоже не очень понимаю на кой... вот и спрашиваю

----------


## zjn

> Насколько мне известно, этот случай произошел на СФ и матросом ( а не солдатом ) срочной службы, летавшим КОУ, был сын командующего флотом и после этого инцидента, он был благополучно доставлен на гаупвахту , по личному распоряжению отца.
> Кстати на заправляемых самолетах если срочники и летали КОУ, то крайне редко.


Вполне возможно, но я слышал эту историю от "правака" и он уверял, что случай был именно в его экипаже. И финал истории в нашем случае был несколько иной. 
После посадки, командир запретил "корме" открывать входной люк пока сам не откроет. Но шмон бойцов и "кабинета" не дал результатов ни бычков ни даже крошек табака найдено не было. Впоследствии колонулись - бычки съели и свои и те, что были до них. Такое вот накзание за "рассовую дискриминацию".
А насчет КОУ, Вы правы при мне уже на заправку летали только прапора и то не все. Хотя старики рассказывали, что в шестидесятые-семидесятые летали срочники.

----------


## SVVAULSH

> виноват... сразу прошу не ругать если спрашиваю вопрос о котором уже говорилось, но я не увидел... 
> В ГСВГ был 787 иап, который с 1982 по 1989 года эксплуатировал МиГ-25ПД и я так понимаю нужны они были исключительно для противодействия SR-71... так вот... были ли случаи перехвата над в Северным морем или ещё где? Там SR вроде как дозаправлялся...



По опыту своей службы в ГСВГ-ЗГВ подтверждаю,что примерно 99,9% всех вылетов на перехват "Ястреба"(так в ЗГВ "обзывался" SR-71)выполнили МиГ-25 787 иап 16гв.иад с аэр.Финов.Почему не 100% ?Объясню - когда не было погоды в Финове,поднимали другие типы с других аэродромов( МиГ-23 - с аэр.Виттшток).
 До Северного моря, конечно,не доходили.Полеты на перехват выполнялись только над территорией ГДР.
У "Ястреба" было два маршрута :т.н.северный - по Балтике,и южный - вдоль границы ГДР-ФРГ.Если оповещение от РТВ проходило без задержки,то к моменту выхода "Ястреба" к границе ГДР дежурные МиГ-25 всегда успевали взлететь и выйти в исходное положение для возможной атаки.Кроме недопущения нарушения воздушного пространства ГДР,другой немаловажной  задачей для МиГ-25 было - не нарушить границу самому,поскольку воздушное пространство ГДР для полетов на скоростях около 2.5М и Н=22000-24000м -несколько тесновато.
 На каждый полет "Ястреба" приходилось два вылета дежурных МиГ-25.По одному при полете SR-71 "туда" и "обратно".При пролете "Ястребом" траверза Финова засекалось время и от этого времени производился расчет на подъем второго перехватчика при возвращении "Ястреба".Поскольку маршруты у "Ястреба" были,выражаясь по нашему,стандартными,то эта методика расчета времени на повторный подъем дежурных истребителей всегда срабатывала.
 На моей памяти только один раз что-то у "Ястреба"пошло не по программе.На обратном маршруте из Балтики у него колебались и скорость(была дозвуковой) и высота(от 4000 до 9000м) - это по данным РТВ.Тогда он до Англии не дошел,а произвел посадку на одном из шведских или датских островов.По моему,после этого случая полетов SR-71 больше вообще не было.

  P.S.Старшие товарищи рассказывали,что один из первых вылетов МиГ-25 на перехват "Ястреба" закончился тем,что "Ястреб" тихо-мирно пошел по своему маршруту,а вот МиГ-25 не удержался в границах ГДР и лихо завершил свой разворот на точку аккуратно над Копенгагеном.
  Возможно-это байка.

----------


## alexvolf

> По опыту своей службы в ГСВГ-ЗГВ подтверждаю,что примерно 99,9% всех вылетов на перехват "Ястреба"(так в ЗГВ "обзывался" SR-71)выполнили МиГ-25 787 иап 16гв.иад с аэр.Финов.Почему не 100% ?Объясню - когда не было погоды в Финове,поднимали другие типы с других аэродромов( МиГ-23 - с аэр.Виттшток).


Уважаемый SVVAULSH
 Вопрос по перехвату- проходила инфо о том что майор Мягких (174 ГвИАП) как-бы является рекордсменом по перехвату Черной Птицы- аж 14 раз!Последний перехват-январь 1986г- визуальное обнаружение по инверсии-факт или слухи??

----------


## Холостяк

> По опыту своей службы в ГСВГ-ЗГВ подтверждаю,что примерно 99,9% всех вылетов на перехват "Ястреба"(так в ЗГВ "обзывался" SR-71)выполнили МиГ-25 787 иап 16гв.иад с аэр.Финов.Почему не 100% ?Объясню - когда не было погоды в Финове,поднимали другие типы с других аэродромов( МиГ-23 - с аэр.Виттшток).
> До Северного моря, конечно,не доходили.Полеты на перехват выполнялись только над территорией ГДР.
> У "Ястреба" было два маршрута :т.н.северный - по Балтике,и южный - вдоль границы ГДР-ФРГ.Если оповещение от РТВ проходило без задержки,то к моменту выхода "Ястреба" к границе ГДР дежурные МиГ-25 всегда успевали взлететь и выйти в исходное положение для возможной атаки.Кроме недопущения нарушения воздушного пространства ГДР,другой немаловажной задачей для МиГ-25 было - не нарушить границу самому,поскольку воздушное пространство ГДР для полетов на скоростях около 2.5М и Н=22000-24000м -несколько тесновато.
> На каждый полет "Ястреба" приходилось два вылета дежурных МиГ-25.По одному при полете SR-71 "туда" и "обратно".При пролете "Ястребом" траверза Финова засекалось время и от этого времени производился расчет на подъем второго перехватчика при возвращении "Ястреба".Поскольку маршруты у "Ястреба" были,выражаясь по нашему,стандартными,то эта методика расчета времени на повторный подъем дежурных истребителей всегда срабатывала.
> На моей памяти только один раз что-то у "Ястреба"пошло не по программе.На обратном маршруте из Балтики у него колебались и скорость(была дозвуковой) и высота(от 4000 до 9000м) - это по данным РТВ.Тогда он до Англии не дошел,а произвел посадку на одном из шведских или датских островов.По моему,после этого случая полетов SR-71 больше вообще не было.
> 
> P.S.Старшие товарищи рассказывали,что один из первых вылетов МиГ-25 на перехват "Ястреба" закончился тем,что "Ястреб" тихо-мирно пошел по своему маршруту,а вот МиГ-25 не удержался в границах ГДР и лихо завершил свой разворот на точку аккуратно над Копенгагеном.
> Возможно-это байка.


Не знаю про 99,9% и про МиГ-25 нарушивший границу, но один случай у меня есть на памяти.... Начало 80-х... Мерзебург. 6 ГИАД. На КП дивизии передали, что с Англии идет 71-й. Подняли одного с дежурной смены на МиГ-23 (вроде как МЛ был). На память капитан Воробьев... Ситуация такова, что 71-й попер перпендикулярно границе ГДР, то есть с очевидным желанием нарушить на большой высоте. Вороьева тоже навели на него в лоб, запрыгнул он тоже высоко. Высоты и скорости не знаю.... Так же не знаю нарушил 71-й или нет границу ГДР, вроде как было дело на севере, но знаю только что пошел наш на перехват на боевом, оружие включил... СР-71 с перепуга, видимо все запищало у амера, отвернул и пошел на юг вдоль границы. Воробьев его погнал неплохо, что СР-71 ушел и сел в Турции "не традиционным" маршрутом. При перехвате наш МиГ-23 увлекся и выскочил за границу ГДР и в аккурат прошел через всю Баварию. Возвращался Воробьев уже через Чехословакию. Прикол в том, что когда наш летчик уже садился, только тогда амеры очухались и подняли своих "на перехват". Все произошло буквально минут за 10. Наши мужики, которые на КП дивизии сидели и секли как планшетисты начали новые точки рисовать на местах баз ВВС США на юге ФРГ, возмущались боеготовностью амеров. Вроде как амеры так же секут за нами и видели, что заварушка началась и что явно будет что-то, но видимо просто не ожидали от наших наглости, что наши попрут за 71-м через границу...... Скорее всего не ожидали что только один советский истребитель такое навернет... Поднявшийся "рой пожжужжал" у себя над Баварией и уселся... Никаких официальных притензий не было. Разборочка небольшая с Воробьевым была, но ничего летчику не было и даже как поощрили. Тем более ПВОшники правильно на верх доложили..., что было нарушение и наш отогнал подальше от границы. ГДР на истребителе это двенадцать минут туда и двенадцать обратно. Скорости при перехвате большие, пока летчику передали, что вошел в зону границы и надо отвернуть, тот уже на 150 километров был уже в ФРГ - когда по радио последнее слово управления прозвучало...
Так что было такое дело....

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Уважаемый SVVAULSH
>  Вопрос по перехвату- проходила инфо о том что майор Мягких (174 ГвИАП) как-бы является рекордсменом по перехвату Черной Птицы- аж 14 раз!Последний перехват-январь 1986г- визуальное обнаружение по инверсии-факт или слухи??


  Уважаемый alexvolf,я в 174 гв.иап не служил и майора Мягких не знаю.Попробуйте поспрашивать у самих мончегорцев.
  Не принижая заслуг и достоинств майора Мягких,думаю,что у финовских летчиков полетов на перехват SR-71 не меньше.

  А вот визуальное обнаружение - это факт.Конечно,с 40-50 км каждую заклепочку на Черной Птичке не разглядишь.Но инверсию от "Ястреба" финовские пилоты наблюдали не один раз.

----------


## Nazar

> .Но инверсию от "Ястреба" финовские пилоты наблюдали не один раз.


У меня и батя ее наблюдал ни один раз, в Норвежском и Баренцевом морях.

----------


## Антоха

> ...у финовских летчиков полетов на перехват SR-71 не меньше.
> 
>   А вот визуальное обнаружение - это факт.Конечно,с 40-50 км каждую заклепочку на Черной Птичке не разглядишь.Но инверсию от "Ястреба" финовские пилоты наблюдали не один раз.


787 полк пересадили с МиГ-25 на МиГ-29 сразу после того, как в 1989 SR-71 сняли с вооружения и убрали с авиабазы Милденхолл... это понятно и объяснимо... но вот что мне не ясно, так это откуда взялись и куда делись МиГ-25 полка... может кто знает?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Но инверсию от "Ястреба"


От "Дрозда", не ястреб он).

----------


## SVVAULSH

> От "Дрозда", не ястреб он).


"Черная птица", "Дрозд", "Ястреб" - все одно из пернатого семейства.

В приказах ГК ГСВГ(ЗГВ) и командующего 16 ВА по организации боевого дежурства в системе ПВО помимо сигналов "Ковер","Стрела","Режим" был и сигнал "Ястреб",который и определял порядок действий дежурных сил при полетах SR-71.Отсюда и пошло в ГСВГ(ЗГВ) обиходное "прозвище" SR-71  - "Ястреб".

----------


## dofin

> Не знаю про 99,9% и про МиГ-25 нарушивший границу, но один случай у меня есть на памяти.... Начало 80-х... Мерзебург. 6 ГИАД. На КП дивизии передали, что с Англии идет 71-й. Подняли одного с дежурной смены на МиГ-23 (вроде как МЛ был). На память капитан Воробьев... Ситуация такова, что 71-й попер перпендикулярно границе ГДР, то есть с очевидным желанием нарушить на большой высоте. Вороьева тоже навели на него в лоб, запрыгнул он тоже высоко. Высоты и скорости не знаю.... Так же не знаю нарушил 71-й или нет границу ГДР, вроде как было дело на севере, но знаю только что пошел наш на перехват на боевом, оружие включил... СР-71 с перепуга, видимо все запищало у амера, отвернул и пошел на юг вдоль границы. Воробьев его погнал неплохо, что СР-71 ушел и сел в Турции "не традиционным" маршрутом. При перехвате наш МиГ-23 увлекся и выскочил за границу ГДР и в аккурат прошел через всю Баварию. Возвращался Воробьев уже через Чехословакию. Прикол в том, что когда наш летчик уже садился, только тогда амеры очухались и подняли своих "на перехват". Все произошло буквально минут за 10. Наши мужики, которые на КП дивизии сидели и секли как планшетисты начали новые точки рисовать на местах баз ВВС США на юге ФРГ, возмущались боеготовностью амеров. Вроде как амеры так же секут за нами и видели, что заварушка началась и что явно будет что-то, но видимо просто не ожидали от наших наглости, что наши попрут за 71-м через границу...... Скорее всего не ожидали что только один советский истребитель такое навернет... Поднявшийся "рой пожжужжал" у себя над Баварией и уселся... Никаких официальных притензий не было. Разборочка небольшая с Воробьевым была, но ничего летчику не было и даже как поощрили. Тем более ПВОшники правильно на верх доложили..., что было нарушение и наш отогнал подальше от границы. ГДР на истребителе это двенадцать минут туда и двенадцать обратно. Скорости при перехвате большие, пока летчику передали, что вошел в зону границы и надо отвернуть, тот уже на 150 километров был уже в ФРГ - когда по радио последнее слово управления прозвучало...
> Так что было такое дело....


Сомневаюсь очень! ПВО у них четко работало, всегда они пару Ф-15поднимали по нам даже во время наших обычных полетов на потолок, помню облетывали спарку после замены двигла, впереди шел боевой на разгон, посмотрел влево, ( рукой развернул ГШ) за границу, вижу чешет пара с инверсией параллельно нам 40-60 км на траверзе на высоте 13-14, правда как мы М2 проскочили в наборе, они отстали.....

----------


## dofin

> 787 полк пересадили с МиГ-25 на МиГ-29 сразу после того, как в 1989 SR-71 сняли с вооружения и убрали с авиабазы Милденхолл... это понятно и объяснимо... но вот что мне не ясно, так это откуда взялись и куда делись МиГ-25 полка... может кто знает?


Миг - 25пд "взялись" в Финове с завода, а вот вернули их в Кричев(кроме 3-х боевых, которые отправили в Запорожье) 6-8 августа 1989года.Можно точнее, но надо в летную книжку посмотреть.....

----------


## dofin

:Biggrin: 


> 787 полк пересадили с МиГ-25 на МиГ-29 сразу после того, как в 1989 SR-71 сняли с вооружения и убрали с авиабазы Милденхолл... это понятно и объяснимо... но вот что мне не ясно, так это откуда взялись и куда делись МиГ-25 полка... может кто знает?


Миг - 25пд "взялись" в Финове с завода, а вот вернули их в Кричев(кроме 3-х боевых, которые отправили в Запорожье) 6-8 августа 1989года.Можно точнее, но надо в летную книжку посмотреть.....

----------


## Холостяк

> Сомневаюсь очень! ПВО у них четко работало, всегда они пару Ф-15поднимали по нам даже во время наших обычных полетов на потолок, помню облетывали спарку после замены двигла, впереди шел боевой на разгон, посмотрел влево, ( рукой развернул ГШ) за границу, вижу чешет пара с инверсией параллельно нам 40-60 км на траверзе на высоте 13-14, правда как мы М2 проскочили в наборе, они отстали.....


Сомневайтесь скока угодно... Я рассказал, как сказать, из первых рук...

----------


## FULCRUM-75

Уважаемые господа, 

Я Серхио Сантана, бразильский исследователь военной авиации, с статей, опубликованных в Бразилии и за рубежом. В данный момент я исследовал писать о миссиях 927 ИАП на Кубе с 1979 по 1980 г., когда правительство США направило SR-71 самолет для расследования присутствия МиГ-23 этого острова. Вы можете поместить меня в контакте с вами Михаил Степанов, Анатолий Черноволод, Альфред Кравчонок, поскольку вы сказали, что они знают детали этих миссий?Статья будет опубликована в бразильских ASAS журнала, чьи веб-сайт: C&R Editorial - Livros de Aviação e História Militar. и я с большим удовольствием цитирую ваше имя и все остальные, кто colaborarei эту статью. Не могли бы вы мне помочь? Моя электронная почта srscerqueira@gmail.com. 

Большое спасибо заранее! 

С уважением, 

Серхио Сантана

----------


## Д.Срибный

Серхио, приветствую!

К сожалению, участник форума Fighter, на чье сообщение Вы ссылаетесь, не появлялся на форуме уже два года.
Я попробую связаться с ним по email.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Серхио,смотрите личные сообщения здесь на форуме.

----------


## FULCRUM-75

> Серхио,смотрите личные сообщения здесь на форуме.



D.Sribny, спасибо за прием, я надеюсь, что лицо, указанное ответ на Ваше письмо. SVAAULSH, как я могу видеть личные сообщения, мне нужно, чтобы считаться другом кого-то здесь, чтобы посмотреть личные сообщения? 

С уважением, Серхио

----------


## SVVAULSH

Серхио,написал вам на Е-mail.

----------


## chernayvi

Уважаемые друзья-товарищи!
Внимательно прочел тему. Но так и не понял, а собственно в чем состояла трудность перехвата SR-71? МиГ-31 и Су-27 разве не могли отработать по " Дрозду" в случае нарушения госграницы?

----------


## F74

> Уважаемые друзья-товарищи!
> Внимательно прочел тему. Но так и не понял, а собственно в чем состояла трудность перехвата SR-71? МиГ-31 и Су-27 разве не могли отработать по " Дрозду" в случае нарушения госграницы?


Как рассказывал коллега по работе, который "двухгодичником" прослужил в ПВО на С-200 под Петрозаводском, "Дрозд" никогда не только не пересекал госграницу СССР, но и тот рубеж, при котором осколки от сбитого самолета упали бы в наши территориальные воды. А прилетал он достаточно регулярно и часто его визиты были приурочены к праздникам типа 23 февраля, 1 мая, 7 ноября.

----------


## OKA

> Уважаемые друзья-товарищи!
> Внимательно прочел тему. Но так и не понял, а собственно в чем состояла трудность перехвата SR-71? МиГ-31 и Су-27 разве не могли отработать по " Дрозду" в случае нарушения госграницы?


Познавательные примеры  можно почитать по таким линкам : История авиации. Как МиГ-31 закрыл советское небо американскому стратегическому разведчику SR-71 » Военное обозрение 

МиГ-31 против SR-71 на Камчатке

Анализ вероятности перехвата SR-71 МиГом-25ПД (1/5)

Также иногда полезно пользоваться : https://www.google.ru/search?q=gtht%...+sr-71&spell=1  ))

Что там байки, что реальность- подскажет здравый смысл.

----------


## An-Z

> Как рассказывал коллега по работе, который "двухгодичником" прослужил в ПВО на С-200 под Петрозаводском, "Дрозд" никогда не только не пересекал госграницу СССР, но и тот рубеж, при котором осколки от сбитого самолета упали бы в наши территориальные воды. А прилетал он достаточно регулярно и часто его визиты были приурочены к праздникам типа 23 февраля, 1 мая, 7 ноября.


Заливало ваш "двухгодичник", он никак не мог видеть  SR-71 в "прицеле", так как над Балтикой они не летали, вот служил бы на Рыбачьем, да, самое горячее место, в конце 80-х контакты с ними там ещё были.. А так последние вылеты вдоль наших границ "дрозды" совершали с Кадены, работали вдоль Курил-Камчатки. По поводу "пересечения границы", а зачем ему её надо было пересекать? РЛС БО видела нашу территорию на 400км от линии полета, АФА не менее  чем на 100км (сильно зависит от прозрачности атм). Состав разведывательной аппаратуры вполне позволял фиксировать обстановку в пограничных районах без нарушения границы. А что касается возможности перехвата, то многие совмещают понятия перехват в мирное время и поражение цели в боевых условиях.  Первое при грамотном наведении с земли вполне возможно. Второе маловероятно.

----------


## chernayvi

Не буду цитировать последние сообщения, отвечу всем.
До массового появления МиГ-31 и Су-27 на Северах SR-71 выполнял полеты строго по графику. На МиГ-23М просидели 45мин. в 1-й готовности и на "выход", ибо не поднимали.  Вторник и пятница(четверг?) ровно в 14-00 появлялся в атмосфере. Вели его еще со взлета. Если подумать, что у нас было мало "ушей", то это глубокое заблуждение. Маршрут стандартный, в Баренцевом море левой или правой петлей, видать от настроения, но в основном правой. Шел он , типа на привод Рогачево, затем правым разворотом, вдоль Кольского полуострова уходил домой.  По нему работали МиГ-31 и Су-27 со своих аэродромов. Новоземелец уходил в точку "Зю" на восток, килповчанин на юг. про остальных не ведаю. Наведение в ППС с использованием ОЛС, БРЛС под "эквивалент". На первых порах SR-71 можно было видеть визуально, а так ОЛС  брал его за обрезом экрана, а головки Р-27Т выдавали "ПР" за 200км. Потом он несколько поднял высоту.
Так что, на всем его маршруте, по нему могли отработать, все перехватчики в ППС, а далее не могу сказать про МиГ-31, у них свои задачи.
Если бы по нему отработал новоземелец, то осколки сего творения летели бы далеко в Карское море, если с материка, то до Петрозаводска, ну может чуть ближе :) .
На Балтике "Дрозд" тоже светился, у него был узкий коридор для ухода домой.
В боевых услових отработать по SR-71, наверное сложновато, хотя чего гадать...
Крайний полет был 21.09.1989г.
Как то так,кратенько, но со вкусом.А в гугле меня забанили ))).

----------


## Panda-9

> Заливало ваш "двухгодичник", он никак не мог видеть  SR-71 в "прицеле", так как над Балтикой они не летали, .


Про "прицел" не скажу, но по свидетельству офицера-ветерана, в первой половине 1970-х годов (вероятнее всего, 1974 г.) они "видели" SR-71 на экране наземной РЛС, размещенной на западе Калининградской области. Машина шла от Датский проливов, развернулась на север, пошла над нейтральными водами и ушла из зоны видимости. Говорят, его же чуть позже видели РЛС в Латвии. Впрочем, это единственное свидетельство. Ну а на перехват никто и не думал подниматься.

----------


## F74

> Заливало ваш "двухгодичник", он никак не мог видеть  SR-71 в "прицеле", так как над Балтикой они не летали, вот служил бы на Рыбачьем, да, самое горячее место, в конце 80-х контакты с ними там ещё были.. А так последние вылеты вдоль наших границ "дрозды" совершали с Кадены, работали вдоль Курил-Камчатки. По поводу "пересечения границы", а зачем ему её надо было пересекать? РЛС БО видела нашу территорию на 400км от линии полета, АФА не менее  чем на 100км (сильно зависит от прозрачности атм). Состав разведывательной аппаратуры вполне позволял фиксировать обстановку в пограничных районах без нарушения границы. А что касается возможности перехвата, то многие совмещают понятия перехват в мирное время и поражение цели в боевых условиях.  Первое при грамотном наведении с земли вполне возможно. Второе маловероятно.


А он и не говорил, что видел. Просто по мере подлета SR-71 со стороны Норвегии поднимали сначала тот самый Рыбачий, потом все южнее и южнее. А их дивизион был севернее Петрозаводска километров на 200. Разумеется сбить самолет не залетавший в воздушное пространство СССР они не могли. Нафига их поднимали по тревоге- вопрос к тогдашнему командованию ПВО. Служил он 79-80 год.

----------


## An-Z

> ... Вели его еще со взлета. Если подумать, что у нас было мало "ушей"....


Совершенно верно! Для того и  создавалась система "Круг", для того у нас и стоял прямой телефон с КП 21 К ПВО. "Плавный разворот"!.. на режиме у SR-71 разворот по дуге около 100км получался, поэтому в Балтике ему тесновато, в конце 80-х мы его там не слышали..

----------


## chernayvi

> Совершенно верно! Для того и  создавалась система "Круг", для того у нас и стоял прямой телефон с КП 21 К ПВО. "Плавный разворот"!.. на режиме у SR-71 разворот по дуге около 100км получался, поэтому в Балтике ему тесновато, в конце 80-х мы его там не слышали..


Да у 21 кПВО и поинтересней система была, их всего 2 на весь Союз было. Говорят малость помучились, но когда настроили, то была просто "песня".

----------


## An-Z

У 21 кПВО было что? Кроме РЛС ничего, ОД все ещё расспрашивал, "что же у вас за антенны, что вы взлёт с Милденхолла фиксируете")))

----------


## chernayvi

> У 21 кПВО было что? Кроме РЛС ничего, ОД все ещё расспрашивал, "что же у вас за антенны, что вы взлёт с Милденхолла фиксируете")))


А что еще нужно для счастья в виде полного приборного наведения и автоматического управления?

----------


## An-Z

Время.. надеюсь (хотя и сомневаюсь) что этот комплекс успевал отработать по такой цели как SR-71 и ДС успевали отработать по нему с упреждением.

----------


## chernayvi

> Время.. надеюсь (хотя и сомневаюсь) что этот комплекс успевал отработать по такой цели как SR-71 и ДС успевали отработать по нему с упреждением.


Когда все было отстроено, на газовке в ДС летчик и штурман с КП проверили прохождение команд. то после взлета был только один доклад:" ххх взлет произвел", с КП:" Что проходит по прибору", следовал ответ и далее "Выполнять по прибору". Все! Следующий доклад летчика был " Дальний, полностью". Иногда, что бы разбудить летчика, все-таки 3 часа висеть, штурман запрашивал остаток.
Надеюсь помехозащищенность сей системы вам известна, в отличие от установленных на самолетах типа МиГ-23.

----------


## piston

> По опыту своей службы в ГСВГ-ЗГВ подтверждаю,что примерно 99,9% всех вылетов на перехват "Ястреба"(так в ЗГВ "обзывался" SR-71)выполнили МиГ-25 787 иап 16гв.иад с аэр.Финов.Почему не 100% ?Объясню - когда не было погоды в Финове,поднимали другие типы с других аэродромов( МиГ-23 - с аэр.Виттшток).
>  До Северного моря, конечно,не доходили.Полеты на перехват выполнялись только над территорией ГДР.
> У "Ястреба" было два маршрута :т.н.северный - по Балтике,и южный - вдоль границы ГДР-ФРГ.Если оповещение от РТВ проходило без задержки,то к моменту выхода "Ястреба" к границе ГДР дежурные МиГ-25 всегда успевали взлететь и выйти в исходное положение для возможной атаки.Кроме недопущения нарушения воздушного пространства ГДР,другой немаловажной  задачей для МиГ-25 было - не нарушить границу самому,поскольку воздушное пространство ГДР для полетов на скоростях около 2.5М и Н=22000-24000м -несколько тесновато.
>  На каждый полет "Ястреба" приходилось два вылета дежурных МиГ-25.По одному при полете SR-71 "туда" и "обратно".При пролете "Ястребом" траверза Финова засекалось время и от этого времени производился расчет на подъем второго перехватчика при возвращении "Ястреба".Поскольку маршруты у "Ястреба" были,выражаясь по нашему,стандартными,то эта методика расчета времени на повторный подъем дежурных истребителей всегда срабатывала.
>  На моей памяти только один раз что-то у "Ястреба"пошло не по программе.На обратном маршруте из Балтики у него колебались и скорость(была дозвуковой) и высота(от 4000 до 9000м) - это по данным РТВ.Тогда он до Англии не дошел,а произвел посадку на одном из шведских или датских островов.По моему,после этого случая полетов SR-71 больше вообще не было.
> 
>   P.S.Старшие товарищи рассказывали,что один из первых вылетов МиГ-25 на перехват "Ястреба" закончился тем,что "Ястреб" тихо-мирно пошел по своему маршруту,а вот МиГ-25 не удержался в границах ГДР и лихо завершил свой разворот на точку аккуратно над Копенгагеном.
>   Возможно-это байка.


Есть епизодов и с SR-71:




http://www.f-16.net/forum/download/f...8854&mode=view

http://www.f-16.net/forum/download/f...8876&mode=view

----------


## muk33

> ... А так последние вылеты вдоль наших границ "дрозды" совершали с Кадены, работали вдоль Курил-Камчатки. По поводу "пересечения границы", а зачем ему её надо было пересекать? РЛС БО видела нашу территорию на 400км от линии полета, АФА не менее  чем на 100км (сильно зависит от прозрачности атм). Состав разведывательной аппаратуры вполне позволял фиксировать обстановку в пограничных районах без нарушения границы. А что касается возможности перехвата, то многие совмещают понятия перехват в мирное время и поражение цели в боевых условиях.  Первое при грамотном наведении с земли вполне возможно. Второе маловероятно.


Последние вылеты с Кадены были не вдоль линии Курилы-Камчатка, а в Японском море вдоль нашей границы до траверза северной оконечности Хоккайдо, далее правым разворотом обратно. У нас на МиГ-23 по SR-71 всегда поднимали пару, в отличие от других целей, тогда вероятность перехвата считалась достаточной. Нас выводили южнее Сов.Гавани по очереди на дистанции около 50 км и только тогда, когда по погоде не могли поднять МиГ-31 из Сокола. Крайний раз нас сажали в первую готовность парой ( но "воздух" так и не дали), когда SR-ы насовсем улетали домой ( об этом мы узначи через пару дней). А тогда мы с однокашником перемерзли в кабинах в готовности 1( в открытых ЖБУ) - мороз был за -30, а усиление приехало поздно, автобус не заводился

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый *muk33*, можно поподробнее об этом? Мне интересно, какой был 23-й: М, МЛ, МЛД, П? Что подвешено было: ПТБ, УР? Реален ли вообще был шанс на перехват, если что? Какая была высота полета СР-71? До какой высоты можно было перехватывать цель на МИГ-23, а с какой уже нет?

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемый *muk33*, можно поподробнее об этом? Мне интересно, какой был 23-й: М, МЛ, МЛД, П? Что подвешено было: ПТБ, УР? Реален ли вообще был шанс на перехват, если что? Какая была высота полета СР-71? До какой высоты можно было перехватывать цель на МИГ-23, а с какой уже нет?


До конца 1990 года наш 301 иап летал на МиГ-23М (6-7 серии). Зарядка для него была: 2хР-23Р, 2хР-60 и стандартный БК к пушке. Под фюзеляжем - один ПТБ. С 1991 мы пересели на МЛД, тогда вешали 1хР-24Т, 1хР-24Р, 2хР-60м, остальное так же + снаряженные блоки ВП-50-60 (не на всех машинах). Рабочая высота SR-а была порядка 20-21 км, а поскольку максимальное превышение цели для М-ки составляло 6 км, для МЛД - 8 км теоретически проблем не возникало. Но боевая эффективность штука коварная: во-первых до рубежа перехвата ещё надо долететь, от нас это было порядка 300 км, затем в нужном месте включить форсаж и подразогнаться хотя бы до М=1,6. ( оптимальная для набора в стратосфере). Ну и оказаться на разрешённой дальности пуска ( диапазон которых для тех ракет был весьма небольшой) на нужной высоте и с приемлемым остатком топлива. Задачка лучше решалась АСУ, но в том районе нами управляли ПН-ы ( где их не было) и все зависело от опыта ОБУ. Поэтому и поднимали пару. Но все равно вероятность перехвата нашими машинами составляла порядка 0,3 с учетом , что SR тоже не по рельсам "ездил", иногда начинал разворот чуть раньше, иногда чуть позже. Иногда просто его поздно классифицировали и истребители не успевали. 31-е с Сахалина его вели гораздо лучше, а когда в Чугуевке появились "Б"-шки, так те вообще его из дежурства на аэродроме могли "снять". Кстати уход SR-ов из Японии примерно совпал с заступлением на БД 31-х в Чугуевке.

----------


## николай-78

> а когда в Чугуевке появились "Б"-шки, так те вообще его из дежурства на аэродроме могли "снять". Кстати уход SR-ов из Японии примерно совпал с заступлением на БД 31-х в Чугуевке.


 А когда в Соколовке начали использовать 31Б и новые ракеты?? На момент заступление на БД Соколовки 31Б даже ещё не выпускали.

----------


## Валерий Пирожков

Мы в Переяславке несколько раз наблюдали полеты этого SR -71. Он обычно он шел с севера. вдоль наших территориальных вод , мимо Камчатки и уходил в сторону Японии . Сбивать его никто не собирался, но следили внимательно за каждым его полетом. Это было в 1964- 65 годах.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Сбивать его никто не собирался, но следили внимательно за каждым его полетом. Это было в 1964- 65 годах.


НЯЗ, в то время его и сбивать-то было нечем.

----------


## Nazar

> Мы в Переяславке несколько раз наблюдали полеты этого SR -71. Он обычно он шел с севера. вдоль наших территориальных вод , мимо Камчатки и уходил в сторону Японии . Сбивать его никто не собирался, но следили внимательно за каждым его полетом. Это было в 1964- 65 годах.


Попозже наверное. Он только в 66м на БД начал заступать, а в 64-65м проходили летные испытания первых образцов. ( если А-12 не считать ).

----------


## Gefest83

Эммм... Ну как-бы вот...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsT3_A-xasE

и вот...

Moment when Soviet jet fighter almost shot down US spy plane above the Barents Sea | Daily Mail Online

----------


## Nazar

> Эммм... Ну как-бы вот...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsT3_A-xasE
> 
> и вот...
> 
> Moment when Soviet jet fighter almost shot down US spy plane above the Barents Sea | Daily Mail Online


Известный факт. Если это тот эпизод, о котором имею в виду я, то его не просто чуть не сбили, его хорошенько парой погоняли.

----------


## Gefest83

Ну, если верить переводу страницы через "гугл", то история и год случившегося в Заполярном небе очень мне напоминает рассказ одного Очень Хорошего Человека, который в своём коротеньком и скромном рассказе о вылете из ДЗ по сигналу "Дрофа" и видя SR на расстоянии, описал его похожим на заточенный карандаш.

----------


## OKA

" "Марлезонский балет" по-шведски

Тут, в качестве поощрения, за участие шведов в текущих «условных воздушных боях» с русскими самолетами над Балтикой, пиндосы решили наградить несколько бывших пилотов шведских ВВС за «спасение» своего разведчика – легендарного SR-71. Для этого откопали старую историю про очередной отказ на «Черном дрозде» (вообще он глючил по-черному) во время разведки нашего Балтийского побережья. На «Дрозде» тогда отказал один из двигателей, и ему пришлось «ковылять» на базу в ФРГ прямо через шведское воздушное пространство (через Готланд). Шведские «яктвиггены» перехватили его и сопроводили до датских террвод. Типа, защитили от коварных «советов», которым больше делать нечего, как вторгаться в шведское воздушное пространство, ага.

Только тут анекдот в вопросе: «А как вообще шведские истребители оказались рядом с «подранком» так быстро и непринужденно»? Дело в том, что полеты SR-71 шведы использовали для ... тренировки своих пилотов по перехвату скоростных целей - «Охота на «дроздов»! Он же «Марлезонский балет»(тм).

В 80-е годы над Балтикой действовал так называемый «балтийский экспресс»: раз в неделю SR-71 пролетал на М=3 и высоте 21-22 км до советской границы, и не пересекая ее шел вдоль на север, потом сворачивая обратно. Шведы решили воспользоваться этим удобных случаем для тренировки своих пилотов истребителей-перехватчиков JA-37 «Вигген». До этого, они пытались перехватывать «дроздов» на J-35 «Драконе». Но оказалось, что тот не имел средств, необходимых для точного выхода в точку перехвата – а сближение осуществлялось на встречных курсах, на суммарной скорости М=5. Поэтому любое отклонение от курса вело к срыву захвата РЛС.

На «Виггене» было другое дело: там стояла одна из первых на Западе цифровая система передачи данных, а потом с 1981 г. вообще появился аналог будущей «Распределенной тактической информационной системы» США – шведы тогда лидировали в области бортовых информационных систем. Кстати, «Вигген» были и первым самолетом, получившим «стеклянную кабину», правда, еще на базе «черно-белых телевизоров». Но они отображали на экране всю тактическую обстановку.

Главной проблемой для пилотов «виггенов», которых на перехват выводила «распределенная система», было выдерживание параметров работы двигателя (чтобы исключить помпаж) и стараться не превысить угол атаки при наборе высоты, так как при максимальном угле склонения РЛС в –15 гр, цель могла «уйти» под РЛС-горизонт. Еще одной из проблем было ограничение высоты полета в 16 км, так как шведы летали без компенсационных костюмов.

О пролете «Черного дрозда» шведы получали информацию где-то за час (засекали практически сразу после взлета с авиабазы Бравалла) – так как разведчики всегда проходили через точку «Коден» в 80 км южнее Копенгагена. На перехват JA-37 стартовали чаще всего с самой «удобной» авиабазы «Ронеби». «Атака» начиналась где-то в 30-50 км юго-восточнее Готланда, когда разведчик уже возвращался назад, повернув в 80 км западней «Шведских островов» (Эзеля). «Черные дрозды» первоначально пытались срывать захват РЛС шведских перехватчиков постановкой активных помех, но шведы довольно быстро научились отстраиваться от них: «У нас у самих хорошие средства РЭБ были!»

«Когда выполнял первый перехват шведскими ВВС «Черного дрозда», тот возвращался от границ Союза. Система управления выдала данные на перехват. Вывожу самолет точно на встречу цели – курсовой угол 180 гр. На 8 км разгоняюсь до М=1,35, далее беру ручку на себя и набираю высоту с разгоном до М=1,7-2,0, достигая 18-20 км. ...Радар обнаруживал цель на максимальной дальности, после чего немедленно ее захватывал. Условный пуск ракет «Скайфлэш» осуществлялся на очень высокой встречной скорости М=4,5 – 5. Всего на моем счету было пять успешных перехватов SR-71, три визуальных контакта».

Еще одной проблемой было не столкнуться с «целью». Если перехват был неудачным, – не беда, через неделю условная цель прилетит снова...

Во время очередного подобно перехвата в 1987 г. шведы и встретили «подранка» на одном двигателе. И потренировались в перехвате, и медальки спустя 30 лет получили :-) "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/398710.html

Известные "нейтралы" ))

Доп. :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3060534.html

----------


## off-topic-off

А на русском выходили книги о СР-71 ?

----------


## OKA

> А на русском выходили книги о СР-71 ?


Вопрос интересный  :Biggrin:  Где ?

----------


## Nazar

> Вопрос интересный  Где ?


Выходила монография в серии Боевые самолеты мира.

----------


## sinus

> А на русском выходили книги о СР-71 ?


https://author.today/work/16214

----------

